# iPhone Skin



## vertigo235

How about adding an iPhone optimized skin?


----------



## Sherminator

Seconded.


----------



## vertigo235

Here someone has allready done all the work!

http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=171947&highlight=iphone


----------



## ellinj

thirded, although it appears the above linked skin is for a newer version of the forum software.


----------



## vertigo235

There are a few versions in that, one is for the older 3.6.x, which is what this site is.


----------



## SullyND

I think I've (accidentally) clicked the "who's posted" link more than the "Go to last post" (the intended) link on my iPhone. An iPhone skin would be much appreciated.


----------



## modnar

Yep, an iPhone skin would be *MUCH* appreciated!


----------



## mrmike

Seconded (or thirded, or fifthed. Or whatever)


----------



## crowfan

Add my voice to the list. I'd *love* an iPhone skin.


----------



## kcarl75

i very much agree an iphone optimized site would be great


----------



## SoBelle0

You can move my name from the 'please update the Mobile Skin' list to this one... pretty please!! 

This would be fantastic - and if someone's already done most of the coding, then "YAY!" Right?


----------



## korvix

I'd *love* an iPhone skin.


----------



## Ruth

Me too! Me too!


----------



## markz

Piling on!


----------



## hummingbird_206

vertigo235 said:


> How about adding an iPhone optimized skin?


Yes, please!


----------



## maggie2101

Pretty please?


----------



## kaszeta

Please?


----------



## eddyj

+1 Pretty Please


----------



## ThatOne

+1

Bueller?


----------



## sushikitten

Pretty please with a cherry on top?


----------



## Boot

Add me to the list of people who would love this!


----------



## Gregor

This would be a great addition.


----------



## modnar

In response to this? Any chance of this happening?


----------



## tem

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## mbklein

4 months worth of request with no official response?

I think that qualifies as an official response.

The response being, "We don't care."


----------



## Peter Redmer

Everyone, I apologize that there hasn't been a prompt response to this thread. I assure you that we have been aware of the request, and being a Mac-head/iPhone user myself, I would love to see this feature added too.

To be frank, I don't believe that in the near future we will be adding this feature. However, I will investigate it and see what it would take to implement the feature and try to get an idea of if/when it could be added.


----------



## crowfan

Thanks for the response. 

Did you see post number 3 above? If there were a way to implement that, it might take some of the workload off.


----------



## eddyj

I think that one is the one I use on a couple of other forums that use vBulletin, as TCF does.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Thanks for passing that on. It seems like the skin is "complete" and perhaps there's a way I can try to sneak it in, as long as it could integrate with the version we have (it seems like there are different versions available) and that it would plug right in.

I'll see what I can do and let you know, but please realize it may very well not be possible at least in the short term. I'll do the best I can!


----------



## eddyj

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## hummingbird_206

eddyj said:


> Thanks for checking it out!


+1


----------



## timckelley

-1 for me. I don't have an iPhone.


----------



## crowfan

Thank you for looking into it. We do truly appreciate it (well, except timckelley ).


----------



## timckelley

Well, I guess I do have to admit there's no skin off my back (pun intended) if the iPhone skin starts getting supported here.


----------



## eddyj

crowfan said:


> Thank you for looking into it. We do truly appreciate it (well, except timckelley ).


Yeah, but that is even MORE reason to do it!


----------



## Gregor

Peter Redmer said:


> Thanks for passing that on. It seems like the skin is "complete" and perhaps there's a way I can try to sneak it in, as long as it could integrate with the version we have (it seems like there are different versions available) and that it would plug right in.
> 
> I'll see what I can do and let you know, but please realize it may very well not be possible at least in the short term. I'll do the best I can!


Thanks, Peter!


----------



## scottjf8

timckelley said:


> Well, I guess I do have to admit there's no skin off my back (pun intended) if the iPhone skin starts getting supported here.


So why post?


----------



## timckelley

I couldn't resist, because I thought it was funny.  I internally chuckled as I posted it. I think I've spent too much time in the Fun House forum.


----------



## RegBarc

Thanks for looking into, Peter. I, too, am really interested in this and would use it religiously. AT&T 3G isn't the best (re: speed) around here sometimes, so this would be great.


----------



## Sherminator

Wouldn't an iPhone optimized skin work for most modern mobile devices?


----------



## hummingbird_206

Any update on this?


----------



## Peter Redmer

Thanks for your post Hummingbird, no updates yet. I'll post when/if this can be done.


----------



## Drewster

Another +1 here. I've grown very, very fond of the iPhone-optimized skins used by other vB sites I visit.


----------



## pcguru83

Any update on this? 

A thread has cropped up over in Happy Hour about this. With as tech-savvy as this board is by its very nature, I'd be willing to bet a vast majority of us who use/browse this site do so on a mobile device regularly. 

An iPhone optimized site would be great not just for an iPhone, but for any touch-based mobile device. 

Please!


----------



## hummingbird_206

I'm still hoping!


----------



## Peter Redmer

Just wanted to let everyone know that I made this request, but it hasn't yet bubbled up to the top. Not sure if this will be added in the short term, but I'll keep trying to get it pushed up the list. 

Thanks go out to everyone for your patience... I'm a fellow iPhone owner as well, so I feel you!


----------



## vertigo235

Wow. A response!


----------



## SoBelle0

Thanks, Peter! We appreciate your efforts, and will try to remain patient. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## vertigo235

I'm pretty good now with using the iphone to browse the regular skin, but a well implemented iphone skin would still be king I think.


----------



## Mike Lang

I use the iPhone to view TCF every day using the full layout without issue.


----------



## mbklein

Mike Lang said:


> I use the iPhone to view TCF every day using the full layout without issue.


I use the iPhone to view TCF in an area with spotty 3G coverage. The full layout is excruciatingly slow to load, and the mobile layout is virtually unusable. I use other vBulletin sites with the actual iPhone skin, and have a far better experience.

Given the number of iPhone users here, and the number of sites I'm on that have implemented the iPhone skin in a much shorter timeframe, it's hard to imagine it would be that difficult for TCF to do so.


----------



## Mike Lang

mbklein said:


> I use the iPhone to view TCF in an area with spotty 3G coverage. The full layout is excruciatingly slow to load


In that case, suppressed banner ads would be a huge help to you...
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/view.php?pg=tcclub


----------



## mbklein

That'd be my #3 choice, yes. Right behind (1) iPhone skin, and (2) Not using TCF on my iPhone at all.


----------



## Mike Lang

Okay...I guess you know your options.


----------



## eddyj

Yeah, I guess we do.


----------



## Drewster

mbklein said:


> (2) Not using TCF on my iPhone at all.


That's what I do.


----------



## Fofer

mbklein said:


> (2) Not using TCF on my iPhone at all.


This is what I do, as well. It's the only site in my regular rotation that I specifically _avoid_ on my iPhone.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

Same here. I try to wait until I'm home and can use TCF on my desktop PC, because it's awfully painful on my iPod Touch.


----------



## SullyND

Am I the only one who fat fingers 'who has posted' instead of 'last post'?


----------



## sushikitten

Mike Lang said:


> In that case, suppressed banner ads would be a huge help to you...
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/view.php?pg=tcclub


I'm currently a club member, and the suppressed ads are a little bit of help, but I still rarely (if ever) read TCF on my phone because it just seems to take WAY too long.


----------



## Drewster

I would happily, and far prefer, viewing mobile-optimized ads.


----------



## mbklein

Drewster said:


> I would happily, and far prefer, viewing mobile-optimized ads.


Likewise


----------



## Adam1115

Mike Lang said:


> In that case, suppressed banner ads would be a huge help to you...
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/view.php?pg=tcclub


Hmm, another thought could be to have an iphone skin only available to TCF Members...

Might drive up membership and help offset the development cost....


----------



## Drewster

That might actually pull me in.


----------



## pcguru83

Mike Lang said:


> In that case, suppressed banner ads would be a huge help to you...
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/view.php?pg=tcclub


Lame. Bandwidth is not the problem. Even on WiFi browsing TCF isn't a pleasant experience.

As several have pointed out, there are good mobile implementations of vBulletin out there. Heck, I've seen plenty of other mobile sites implement ads, so if that's really the sticking point I can't imagine it'd be too difficult to throw those in if absolutely necessary.


----------



## Mike Lang

pcguru83 said:


> Even on WiFi browsing TCF isn't a pleasant experience.


I'm doing it now... quite pleasant.


----------



## Fofer

I posted this in another thread, but I'm rephrasing it here since it seems to have the more active discussion:

The way "new/read" markers are saved here (or not, I should say,) it seems to encourage light, uninvolved browsing. Once you log in, any new messages aren't kept as new any longer. It makes it difficult to stay involved with threads that interest you, while on the go.

I auto-subscribe to threads I post in (don't get email notifications though) -- but I like being able to followup in those threads by using the UserCP.

And if you only have a few minutes to kill out there, and you just want to read TCF for a bit... you'll lose track of those unread markers on those threads (as well as any other.) Just by logging in for a few seconds.

So I don't bother logging in here from anything other than a full computer, where I can easily identify any new content in threads I am interested in, and read them comfortably.

Some (typically smaller) vBulletin-based forums save this info per-user (not per login session) so it's much more manageable... making logging in from anywhere a more pleasant proposition.


----------



## eddyj

I asked about saving the info per user quite a while back. They did some reading and saw somewhere that it could affect performance, so they decided not to do it. I wish they had tried to see if it actually affected performance, but their decision was to not try it at all. Oh, well.

But yeah, due to this, I only log in to TCF when I have a good chunk of time available, so I can catch up on all the threads on my UserCP, at the very least, and not "lost my spot" on them.


----------



## terpfan1980

Add me to the list of iPhone users that would like the experience to be better. Having just gotten the iPhone, I'm now able to see what others have been talking about and find myself thinking it could be much improved.


----------



## eddyj

Peter Redmer said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that I made this request, but it hasn't yet bubbled up to the top. Not sure if this will be added in the short term, but I'll keep trying to get it pushed up the list.
> 
> Thanks go out to everyone for your patience... I'm a fellow iPhone owner as well, so I feel you!


Since it's been a couple of months since you posted this, I thought I'd ask for an update.

Not that I'm impatient or anything.


----------



## SullyND

eddyj said:


> Since it's been a couple of months since you posted this, I thought I'd ask for an update.
> 
> Not that I'm impatient or anything.


I'd gladly become a member if an iPhone skin were a member perk.


----------



## vertigo235

SullyND said:


> I'd gladly become a member if an iPhone skin were a member perk.


Me too.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Sorry for the lack of feedback on this, everybody. Will post when I hear more.


----------



## Peter Redmer

I have confirmed and am now working up a TCF iPhone theme. I'll keep everybody posted on the status. This is something I want to do in the short term so I hope to have an update soon. (The early test template I have used seems to work great but needs plenty of tweaks before we make it available for testing.)


----------



## Peter Redmer

Oh, and if we encounter any issues or have difficulty integrating it, I will make sure to let everybody know rather than leaving it hang out there!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Woo hoo, can't wait to see it! Thank you!!!


----------



## crowfan

/crowfan faints from excitement 

Thank you!!


----------



## timckelley

I don't have an iPhone, so it's okay if this project gets thrown out/canned.  /runs from thread.   

/walks back into thread calmly, while wearing a suit of armor.


----------



## Drewster

w00t!


----------



## eddyj

Yay! Need Beta testers?


----------



## StanSimmons

I hope it is more of a "smartphone" and not just an "iPhone" interface.

I use a Google G1, and I know several other TCF people also use G1's.


----------



## mbklein

:up:


----------



## eddyj

StanSimmons said:


> I hope it is more of a "smartphone" and not just an "iPhone" interface.
> 
> I use a Google G1, and I know several other TCF people also use G1's.


Losers!


----------



## hummingbird_206

StanSimmons said:


> I hope it is more of a "smartphone" and not just an "iPhone" interface.
> 
> I use a Google G1, and I know several other TCF people also use G1's.


Go start your own thread, this one's for iPhones!


----------



## terpfan1980

Thanks for the update and good luck on the testing!


----------



## vertigo235

Hope you'll be open to feedback once it is set up. 

I've tried some iPhone skins (Avs forum for example) and they were worthless.


----------



## vertigo235

I'll elaborate a little on the AVS Forum, skin.

Everything is great until you open a thread, for some reason they left the side bar in there (the one with the Avatar etc) and that takes up 75&#37; of the screen, leaving only 25% on the right for the text. 

This is useless, they should have the Avatar, etc stuff at the top of each post, then the body of the post directly below that information, sequentially not with the tables.


----------



## vertigo235

The best skin implementation I've seen yet is the one on macrumors.com, they apparently use this.

http://wiforums.net/


----------



## vertigo235

So I got a pop up directing me to a $3 app in the app store? Not quite what I had in mind?


----------



## mbklein

vertigo235 said:


> So I got a pop up directing me to a $3 app in the app store? Not quite what I had in mind?


Nothing like that here, and I can't find anything that looks like a TCF-related app in the iTunes Store.


----------



## vertigo235

Sent me to the tapitalk app or something


----------



## vertigo235

It's tapatalk. They have a free read only version I'm downloading now...


----------



## vertigo235

Well TiVocommunity doesn't show up in the free version. 

Weird


----------



## Peter Redmer

Vertigo, funny that you have posted about Tapatalk, as I have been working on Tapatalk compatibility for TCF. We feel it will be a much smoother, polished, and well-integrated solution for iPhone/Android/other mobile access on TCF.

The only downside is that in order to post, an app must be purchased for $2.99 from the App Store, but I think that would be a pretty low cost for most. 

I tested out the app on other forums that were Tapatalk enabled and it was pretty slick; much better than the mobile template we have been experimenting with.

To make a long story short, it seems likely that this is the solution we're going to stick with, but it may require a forum version upgrade for it to work properly. I'll update everyone as to the status of this as soon as I am able.


----------



## crowfan

Thanks Peter!

Yeah I downloaded the Tapatalk free version and there's no TCF there. I'd be more than happy to pay $3 for an app if it works nicely though. I'm probably going to hold off on it until the decision is made 100&#37; and everything is working OK.


----------



## BrandonRe

Hmm. I went ahead and downloaded the paid version because of the pop-up from TCF. And TCF is not on the list of supported forums? What gives?


----------



## Fofer

Read Peter's post just above. It's still being tested, nothing official yet. And the list there isn't complete, some forums are found by searching (ie: they're not set for public view.)


----------



## eddyj

I'd be more than happy to pay $3 for an improved mobile experience.


----------



## crowfan

For the record, I never saw a popup. I just downloaded the free version based on the chatter here. And I wasn't able to find TCF through searching.


----------



## BrandonRe

Fofer said:


> Read Peter's post just above. It's still being tested, nothing official yet. And the list there isn't complete, some forums are found by searching (ie: they're not set for public view.)


I suppose my gripe is that I got the pop-up when apparently TCF is not ready for TapATalk integration. I would not have known about this app or purchased it if not alerted to it's existence by TCF. And I have searched using the search function in the app and cannot find TCF or any other variation of the forum name that I am aware of.


----------



## eddyj

BrandonRe said:


> I suppose my gripe is that I got the pop-up when apparently TCF is not ready for TapATalk integration. I would not have known about this app or purchased it if not alerted to it's existence by TCF. And I have searched using the search function in the app and cannot find TCF or any other variation of the forum name that I am aware of.


What popup are you referring to?


----------



## Fofer

BrandonRe said:


> I suppose my gripe is that I got the pop-up when apparently TCF is not ready for TapATalk integration. I would not have known about this app or purchased it if not alerted to it's existence by TCF. And I have searched using the search function in the app and cannot find TCF or any other variation of the forum name that I am aware of.


Just hold tight then. Sounds like when the testing and implementation is done on the server side, you'll have a leg up on installing the iPhone app. Not worth getting worked up over with a "gripe" just yet, wouldn't ya say?


----------



## BrandonRe

eddyj said:


> What popup are you referring to?


Twas a pop up on my iPhone when I opened a TCF page. Not doing it now. I suppose it wasn't meant to be turned on. But it was.


----------



## eddyj

BrandonRe said:


> Twas a pop up on my iPhone when I opened a TCF page. Not doing it now. I suppose it wasn't meant to be turned on. But it was.


Ah, OK. I never open TCF on the iPhone, cause it is too painful. So I wouldn't have seen that.


----------



## Drewster

What's tapatalk?

(he posts, just before googling)


----------



## nataylor

Just got the popup, too. Thought that was cool, went and purchased the app and then find this website isn't actually supported. That kind of stinks.

Here's the popup. It displays on every new browsing session of these forums I start in Mobile Safari.

Clicking OK takes you to the App Store. Pretty misleading.


----------



## Graymalkin

Any idea when TiVo Community WILL show up on Tapatalk?


----------



## pcguru83

This is awesome, I can't wait. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## hummingbird_206

Count me in as someone who will pay $3 for an app for TCF on the iPhone (via tapawhatsit)


----------



## vertigo235

Graymalkin said:


> Any idea when TiVo Community WILL show up on Tapatalk?


Since Peter said a forum upgrade might be required, I'm thinking not as soon as we would all like.


----------



## RickStrobel

Graymalkin said:


> Any idea when TiVo Community WILL show up on Tapatalk?


Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Please, please, please


----------



## Graymalkin

vertigo235 said:


> Since Peter said a forum upgrade might be required, I'm thinking not as soon as we would all like.


Then they should turn the TapaTalk popup off.


----------



## BrandonRe

Graymalkin said:


> Then they should turn the TapaTalk popup off.


I agree. Anyone listening? Any explanation as to why the owners of this forum are misleading members by implying the forum is tapatalk friendly when it is not yet?


----------



## scottjf8

BrandonRe said:


> I agree. Anyone listening? Any explanation as to why the owners of this forum are misleading members by implying the forum is tapatalk friendly when it is not yet?


Relax man, jeez.


----------



## timckelley

BrandonRe said:


> I agree. Anyone listening? Any explanation as to why the owners of this forum are misleading members by implying the forum is tapatalk friendly when it is not yet?


I'll field this one one on their behalf. Because they're a bunch of pranksters who get their jollies from pranking people and laughing about it afterwards.


----------



## pcguru83

BrandonRe said:


> I agree. Anyone listening? Any explanation as to why the owners of this forum are misleading members by implying the forum is tapatalk friendly when it is not yet?





scottjf8 said:


> Relax man, jeez.


Seriously. They are doing us a favor here, let's calm down a bit. It's just a simple pop-up, and the functionality will be there sooner or later.


----------



## nataylor

pcguru83 said:


> Seriously. They are doing us a favor here, let's calm down a bit. It's just a simple pop-up, and the functionality will be there sooner or later.


It's a pop-up that I took at its word and spent money because of it. That does annoy me.


----------



## BrandonRe

scottjf8 said:


> Relax man, jeez.


I'm not worked up over this. Truly I'm not. I am not complaining about spending money to take advantage of this functionality either. I just find it annoying to have these pop-ups telling me something that is obviously not true. And, like nataylor, I took them at face avlue an went ahead an ourchesd the app. Yes, you can say that I'm now ready for when the forum is ready. My point is simply that forum admins shouldn't enable these popup messages until the system is truly ready.


----------



## nataylor

BrandonRe said:


> I'm not worked up over this. Truly I'm not. I am not complaining about spending money to take advantage of this functionality either. I just find it annoying to have these pop-ups telling me something that is obviously not true. And, like nataylor, I took them at face avlue an went ahead an ourchesd the app. Yes, you can say that I'm now ready for when the forum is ready. My point is simply that forum admins shouldn't enable these popup messages until the system is truly ready.


Exactly how I feel. I've got no problem with the $3 spent... if it actually worked. It's just annoying to be told (repeatedly) "Buy this, it'll work" and then find out that no, it doesn't work at all.


----------



## pcguru83

Tough crowd. 

I find it hard to complain though when this is adding functionality I've wanted basically for nearly 3 years now. Not to mention, there is a free version of the app that allows you to try it out first.


----------



## nataylor

pcguru83 said:


> Tough crowd.
> 
> I find it hard to complain though when this is adding functionality I've wanted basically for nearly 3 years now. Not to mention, there is a free version of the app that allows you to try it out first.


Well, the functionality isn't here yet. And based on the fact it may require a forum software upgrade, I don't think it will necessarily be here any time soon (the current version of vBulletin being used was last updated in November, 2007). And when you hit the "OK" button, it takes you to the paid app, not the free one. Maybe I should have searched around some, but I took the popup at its word.


----------



## Mike Lang

pcguru83 said:


> I find it hard to complain


Boy are you in the wrong place!


----------



## vertigo235

Graymalkin said:


> Then they should turn the TapaTalk popup off.


Clearly they tried to load the plugin, and likely didn't know this popup would be there. I seriously doubt there was any intention of misleading anyone.

If you read my post, then read Peter's post, I actually think it's pretty clear that he still doesn't even know about the pop up. It seems like he thought I coincidently mentioned tapatalk, which obviously isn't the case.

I don't think anyone will argue that the pop up should be there until the site is fully compatible.


----------



## Peter000

I agree the damned pop-up should be disabled. $3 for an app that does absolutely nothing for me is majorly irritating.


----------



## Fofer

Yeah, there's really no excuse now for the pop-up to appear. Disable the add-on until it's ready for prime time, please.


----------



## BrandonRe

Fofer said:


> Yeah, there's really no excuse now for the pop-up to appear. Disable the add-on until it's ready for prime time, please.


That's what I've been saying.


----------



## Peter Redmer

First of all - we're listening. If we weren't, we wouldn't even be thinking about this upgrade 

Second of all - we're not trying to be misleading at all!

I'm actually pretty pissed right now - I had *no idea* that iPhone visitors get this popup message. 

That would make sense if our forum was Tapatalk verified - however - since our version is too old, I cannot get the forum to verify on Tapatalk's service.

One would think that Tapatalk would not enable this popup for iPhone users until a forum is verified with their remote service, but I guess the script is "dumb."

For now, until we can get the forum upgraded, I have removed the script. I just tested it on my iPhone, no popup.

Please, if anyone sees this popup again, let me know so I can fix it. Sadly, this upgrade will not occur as quickly as I would like since it requires a version upgrade, but after testing Tapatalk I'm pretty excited and will do what I can to squeeze it through faster.


----------



## Peter Redmer

nataylor said:


> Just got the popup, too. Thought that was cool, went and purchased the app and then find this website isn't actually supported. That kind of stinks.
> 
> Here's the popup. It displays on every new browsing session of these forums I start in Mobile Safari.
> 
> Clicking OK takes you to the App Store. Pretty misleading.


Also, to make it explicitly clear - this popup is *not* ours. This popup is created by the Tapatalk script and not by me or TCF.

I'm still upset that the script enables this when the service isn't verified, and I can't apologize enough for the folks who downloaded the app based on this popup.

For the record, iTunes/Apple tend to be very cool about refunds in my experience, especially when you indicate that the app does not work as promised (which in this case, is very true, at least for now.)


----------



## nataylor

Well thanks for disabling it and for the explanation and apology. That means a lot to me. 

I do look forward to this feature in the future.


----------



## Peter Redmer

You're welcome. Had I known it would give that popup, I would have disabled it immediately!


----------



## timckelley

Peter Redmer said:


> Also, to make it explicitly clear - this popup is *not* ours. This popup is created by the Tapatalk script and not by me or TCF.


At first I assumed the opposite, and then the more I read, the more I suspected it wasn't your popup, but I'm glad to see you've explicitly confirmed it wasn't on your end.

But I'm just a naive outsider reading all this just for the fun of it, as I don't have an iPhone. It's just interesting to read about.


----------



## vertigo235

Thanks for the response Peter. 

As I suspected it was an honest mistake, and I look forward to using the feature when it is available, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## BrandonRe

nataylor said:


> Well thanks for disabling it and for the explanation and apology. That means a lot to me.
> 
> I do look forward to this feature in the future.


Yes, thank you very much. Everything I would have said was expressed by nataylor. I will look forward to the forum actually supporting this feature.


----------



## Fofer

Mike Lang said:


> Boy are you in the wrong place!


Seems like the right place, actually. 

Thank you for listening and responding to our feedback so thoughtfully, Peter Redmer. :up:


----------



## eddyj

Thanks, Peter. Just one comment, though. Even after being verified, what if users want to use their normal iPhone browsers? Will they get that popup every time? That would be incredibly annoying. I would not (I don't even now), but I can see where the popup would be a PITA, if it continues.


----------



## Graymalkin

Thanks for fixing that popup, Peter.


----------



## vertigo235

eddyj said:


> Thanks, Peter. Just one comment, though. Even after being verified, what if users want to use their normal iPhone browsers? Will they get that popup every time? That would be incredibly annoying. I would not (I don't even now), but I can see where the popup would be a PITA, if it continues.


Agreed, the pop-up should be permanently disabled.

It's only there so tapatalk can advertise their app.


----------



## Peter Redmer

We are testing an alternate service - so if you see a popup and cannot access the site through the mentioned client, that is why. Please be patient with us as we test various options!


----------



## Mike Lang

This one costs less and is said to load quicker, run faster, work on 3.6.8, and doesn't have any of the stability issues that Tapatalk does. Plus it has push notification.


----------



## eddyj

But it costs $50 for the user! 

Seriously now, that sounds pretty good, if it does all that!


----------



## vertigo235

Looks to do the same thing the other one does, if it's a solution that can be set up sooner, then I say go for it.


----------



## unicorngoddess

Is it forum runner? My iPad is giving me a popup for that now.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Great news everybody - we have a working iPhone plugin! *canned applause*

We have decided to go with Forum Runner - it's more polished from what I have seen, and also supports push notifications.

There is a read only version for free on the App Store, with a $2 paid version with which you can post, etc.

In my testing so far, it has been fast and stable. Posting and replying works great, as well as viewing images. It's nice and fast, too.

Right now, I would consider this in "BETA" form as far as our community is concerned. As such, I'm not announcing it on the community just yet, nor is it "public" in Forum Runner's search engine. However, you can access the forum if you search for "TiVoCommunity" within the app specifically.

I would greatly appreciate any error reports that you see, so I can aggregate them and present them to Forum Runner if necessary, but hopefully we won't have to. We are running on an older version of vB, so I'm not convinced that "all" of Forum Runner's capabilities will work - for example, I was not able to view profiles and got a "parse error."

So, have at it and let us/Forum Runner know how it works for you! Once we confirm that it's going to be something we will keep active, we'll make a "formal" announcement.


----------



## Peter Redmer

@unicorngoddess - Yep, you beat me to the punch  I am going to ask about that popup, which I imagine will be annoying for some people who may want to view the forum in regular format on their iPads, for example. Of course, it's there for Forum Runner to promote their product, so I'm not entirely sure they'll want to remove it. I will update...


----------



## unicorngoddess

I like it! I'm gonna buy the full version now. My only complaint is they don't have an optimized iPad version. But the full site works great on the iPad anyway. The app makes it pretty nifty to read on the iPhone. :up:


----------



## vertigo235

Downloaded and running now. So far it works as asvertised.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Sweet, glad to hear it's already working well. I like it a lot. I agree that an iPad version would be quite awesome.


----------



## Peter Redmer

I looked into the popups, and it will only display once, unless you clear your Safari browser. That's not too bad


----------



## Eitel

What?? No Android version?


----------



## eddyj

/downloading now

edit: I will play with it more later (and get the paid version), but for now, it looks pretty good!


----------



## markz

On Forum Runner, is there a way to save my favorite forums? Or do I have to search for TCF every time? Pretty slick looking so far. However, I don't think the other forums I frequent are available.


----------



## ScubaCat

I like it! I like it a lot! :up:


----------



## unicorngoddess

Peter Redmer said:


> I looked into the popups, and it will only display once, unless you clear your Safari browser. That's not too bad


Thanks. I noticed this morning that it wasn't popping up anymore. I think it was only doing it because it was a new browser session. If I click on a tcf link within tcf, it opens a new window and I'll see the popup. But now that I've seen it I haven't noticed it since.


----------



## SoBelle0

I like it! :up:

This may have an obvious answer... but, I couldn't find it - 
Is there a way to simply reply, without quoting someone?



markz said:


> On Forum Runner, is there a way to save my favorite forums? Or do I have to search for TCF every time? Pretty slick looking so far. However, I don't think the other forums I frequent are available.


Go to More > Profile 
and click the little heart in the upper right corner.
It will add TCF to the home page within Forum Runner.


----------



## nataylor

markz said:


> On Forum Runner, is there a way to save my favorite forums? Or do I have to search for TCF every time? Pretty slick looking so far. However, I don't think the other forums I frequent are available.


While viewing these forums, click on More, then select Profile. There's a little heart icon in the upper right. Click that and these forums will be added to the home screen.


----------



## nataylor

SoBelle0 said:


> I like it! :up:
> 
> This may have an obvious answer... but, I couldn't find it -
> Is there a way to simply reply, without quoting someone?


While viewing a thread, click on the icon in the upper right that looks like an arrow coming out of a box. That's give you the option to reply to the thread, subscribe/unsubscribe, or refresh the page.


----------



## markz

SoBelle0 said:


> Go to More > Profile
> and click the little heart in the upper right corner.
> It will add TCF to the home page within Forum Runner.





nataylor said:


> While viewing these forums, click on More, then select Profile. There's a little heart icon in the upper right. Click that and these forums will be added to the home screen.


Fantastic! Thanks!


----------



## kaszeta

I'm liking Forum Runner so far, although it's not seeming to update my subscribed threads (I'll get caught up in a thread, leave Forum Runner, come back, and it will take me back to where I was)


----------



## crowfan

I'm seeing the same behavior. Also, every thread I visit jumps to the "last unread post" (somewhere in the middle of the thread) even if I've never visited the thread before.

Even so, I am loving this software. :up:


----------



## SoBelle0

nataylor said:


> While viewing a thread, click on the icon in the upper right that looks like an arrow coming out of a box. That's give you the option to reply to the thread, subscribe/unsubscribe, or refresh the page.


Aha!! Thank you!


----------



## eddyj

crowfan said:


> I'm seeing the same behavior. Also, every thread I visit jumps to the "last unread post" (somewhere in the middle of the thread) even if I've never visited the thread before.
> 
> Even so, I am loving this software. :up:


I am seeing this too, but thought it was because I was also logged in on my desktop (and reading) at the same time.


----------



## BrandonRe

So far so good. One thing I am noticing is that the "Outbound e-commerce links" announcement post gets repeated each time I select the "Load more threads" button. In other words, the announcement shows up at the top of the thread list and then every 10 posts thereafter. Not a huge deal, but a minor quirk in the way it is loading the threads.


----------



## SoBelle0

We need to warn those fearful of spoilers... they are not hidden within the posts when viewed through this app.


----------



## Peter Redmer

@SoBelle0 - I'll make sure to point this out when/if an announcement is made.


----------



## Einselen

Did some testing off the free app while well doing other things... I like it! I didn't login though using my username as I am very OCD with my subscribed threads. Am I understanding correctly it is not properly marking threads as "read"?


----------



## StanSimmons

Peter Redmer said:


> We have decided to go with *Forum Runner* - it's more polished from what I have seen, and also supports push notifications.


Cool, Forum Runner says that they are working on an Android version.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I just tried the free version of Forum Runner on my iPhone and I LOVE it. Off now to buy the full version. Me so happy


----------



## mbklein

crowfan said:


> I'm seeing the same behavior. Also, every thread I visit jumps to the "last unread post" (somewhere in the middle of the thread) even if I've never visited the thread before.
> 
> Even so, I am loving this software. :up:


ForumRunner has a setting for that. You just have to remember to look in the iPhone's Settings app for application settings instead of trying to find them within the app itself.

Here's the free version's settings page:










"Jump To" can be set to "First Page" or "Last Page"



markz said:


> On Forum Runner, is there a way to save my favorite forums? Or do I have to search for TCF every time? Pretty slick looking so far. However, I don't think the other forums I frequent are available.





SoBelle0 said:


> Go to More > Profile
> and click the little heart in the upper right corner.
> It will add TCF to the home page within Forum Runner.


The "When Starting Forum Runner...Visit Last Forum" switch comes in handy on this one, too.


----------



## eddyj

So far, I am loving it. Bought the paid version quickly.

One problem I have noticed is that the YouTube links we now use here to embed the videos do not work. It would be nice if they fired off the YouTube app on the phone.


----------



## crowfan

mbklein said:


> ForumRunner has a setting for that. You just have to remember to look in the iPhone's Settings app for application settings instead of trying to find them within the app itself.
> 
> Here's the free version's settings page:
> 
> "Jump To" can be set to "First Page" or "Last Page"


The paid version has an option for "Jump to First Unread Post," which is what I have set. The problem is, it doesn't work exactly right. The first unread post in a thread I've never visited should be the OP, but the software jumps me to the middle of the thread.


----------



## kaszeta

crowfan said:


> The paid version has an option for "Jump to First Unread Post," which is what I have set. The problem is, it doesn't work exactly right. The first unread post in a thread I've never visited should be the OP, but the software jumps me to the middle of the thread.


I've seen this a fair bit, as well as the unread post status not tracking well.

I still like it... Forum Runner taking me to the wrong post and navigating to the correct one is still so much faster than using Safari.


----------



## crowfan

kaszeta said:


> I've seen this a fair bit, as well as the unread post status not tracking well.
> 
> I still like it... Forum Runner taking me to the wrong post and navigating to the correct one is still so much faster than using Safari.


+1.

I know it may sound like I'm whining, but I am very happy with this software overall. I don't want Peter and the other TCF "forum runners"  to think I don't appreciate this work. I truly do.


----------



## Mike Lang

Here's where you want to go for bug reports, feature requests, etc... http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/


----------



## crowfan

Thanks Mike. Just posted about this bug there.


----------



## Mike Lang

You can also get there via the support button from the app.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> Here's where you want to go for bug reports, feature requests, etc... http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/


Would the YouTube integration thing be an issue for them, or for you guys? Not sure where that is handled.


----------



## Mike Lang

It's their job to fix anything not working on any vBulletin forum they're linked to. Many forums have added hacks & extra features that may take time for them to adjust to. Some things may just never work, but since it's a third party app, we don't have access to the code, they have to make all the adjustments. All we can do is turn Forum Runner on/off.


----------



## eddyj

Thanks, I will let them know.


----------



## SoBelle0

mbklein said:


> ForumRunner has a setting for that. You just have to remember to look in the iPhone's Settings app for application settings instead of trying to find them within the app itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I always forget about the iPhone Settings for app settings.

I'm very pleased with what this app can do, thus far.


----------



## mbklein

crowfan said:


> The paid version has an option for "Jump to First Unread Post," which is what I have set. The problem is, it doesn't work exactly right. The first unread post in a thread I've never visited should be the OP, but the software jumps me to the middle of the thread.


That sounds like an artifact of how TCF is set up to do unread post tracking. On lots of smaller vBulletin forums that I visit, read/unread tracking happens at the thread level. There's a record in the database for every thread you've read, and how far you've read in it. You can go away for a year, come back, and it'll still know where you left off.

On large forums, where the user and thread counts are very large, many operators have chosen the lower-overhead approach of tracking by date -- instead of keeping track of every post in every thread, it tracks based on a timestamp of your last activity. So if I started a thread on 4/1, you visited the forum on 4/15 and _didn't_ read my thread, then visited again today, your "first unread post" in that thread would be sometime on 4/15.

Not Forum Runner's fault, and not really TCF's either -- just an artifact of the fact that they've chosen to define "unread" as "posted since your last activity on the site" instead of "posted since your last activity in the thread."


----------



## Fofer

mbklein said:


> That sounds like an artifact of how TCF is set up to do unread post tracking. On lots of smaller vBulletin forums that I visit, read/unread tracking happens at the thread level. There's a record in the database for every thread you've read, and how far you've read in it. You can go away for a year, come back, and it'll still know where you left off.
> 
> On large forums, where the user and thread counts are very large, many operators have chosen the lower-overhead approach of tracking by date -- instead of keeping track of every post in every thread, it tracks based on a timestamp of your last activity. So if I started a thread on 4/1, you visited the forum on 4/15 and _didn't_ read my thread, then visited again today, your "first unread post" in that thread would be sometime on 4/15.
> 
> Not Forum Runner's fault, and not really TCF's either -- just an artifact of the fact that they've chosen to define "unread" as "posted since your last activity on the site" instead of "posted since your last activity in the thread."


This very issue is what often discourages me from visiting TCF when I am on the go with a smartphone (via a mobile skin, or now, this native app.)

Any quick visit effectively marks all threads (even subscribed ones) as "old." So if all I have 3 minutes, I can't really open them all in tabs and read them. I can only read a few, and then I lose all of my "new" markers.

I would much, much, much rather that this forum switch to the "thread level" marking system. Because then old/new markers are actually accurate, and don't cause confusion when logging in. It would encourage me to log in from any device at any time, without fear that it's causing me to miss new content.


----------



## crowfan

mbklein,

I didn't realize all of that. Thanks.

I guess then my gripe with the app is that I don't have a choice like I do with the regular web version. On the web I can click the title to go to the first post, or I can click the little arrow to jump to the first unread post. With the app, I can set one universal choice, but I can't choose for each thread like I can on the web.


----------



## eddyj

A tiny thing...do you know how to get them an icon for the forum on their app? TCF is not showing an icon (just says "NO ICON" for the icon).


----------



## Mike Lang

I sent one out yesterday.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> I would much, much, much rather that this forum switch to the "thread level" marking system. Because then old/new markers are actually accurate, and don't cause confusion when logging in. It would encourage me to log in from any device at any time, without fear that it's causing me to miss new content.


Unfortunately, when they looked at this, they saw some people saying that this could hamper performance, and decided not to implement it. But yeah, it would be nice.

At least with ForumRunner I can read a lot more threads in the times I am on the phone, instead of wasting time waiting for Safari to load the site.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> I sent one out yesterday.


Excellent! Thanks.


----------



## sushikitten

Okay, I'm in. It's nice, but it's going to take some getting used to...

I wish it just gave the thread titles and not the first line of the post - it takes up too much room IMO.

I am also getting this error when I try to go to my Profile:










I'd love to be able to set up a favorite for a specific forum, not just the whole board. Anyone?

Anyone know any way to start on a different screen (once you hit the forum you want) other than Current Threads? I really don't need to see one thread from each forum when I log in.  I figured this out on my own (it might have been in past posts, I don't remember) - but it's in the iPhone settings section "Visit last forum when starting..." :up:

Oh, and I had a Tivo icon at first, and moments later it was gone.


----------



## eddyj

Yeah, I get that error too. Works for another board that just added ForumRunner, so I'm not sure what the issue is. But I can live without that.

I have not yet seen the icon, even fleetingly.


----------



## sushikitten

sushikitten said:


> Anyone know any way to start on a different screen (once you hit the forum you want) other than Current Threads? I really don't need to see one thread from each forum when I log in.  I figured this out on my own (it might have been in past posts, I don't remember) - but it's in the iPhone settings section "Visit last forum when starting..." :up:


Okay, yeah, it doesn't work very well. I logged in to Happy Hour, closed the app, went right back in, and it didn't open to Happy Hour.


----------



## Mike Lang

Forum = TCF as opposed to another site. You'll always start on the same page unless they change things on their end. Scroll up for the link to make suggestions to them.


----------



## sushikitten

Mike Lang said:


> Forum = TCF as opposed to another site. You'll always start on the same page unless they change things on their end. Scroll up for the link to make suggestions to them.


Ahhh, interesting. Because the first time I tested it, it DID reopen to Happy Hour. Oh well. I will make that suggestion.


----------



## Peter Redmer

@eddyj - The forum icon has been uploaded to Forum Runner's service. Are you seeing it now? If not, I can contact them.

@sushikitten - I was getting that error as well when attempting to visit profiles. This is something I will also report to the Forum Runner folks. I'm running this as a "beta" type thing over the next few weeks and plan on aggregating problems like this to take to the FR folks before announcing in public.

It could also have something to do with the fact that we're running on a pretty old build of vB. We are planning to do an upgrade sometime in the near future, which might make us more compatible with FR, even through compatibility for vB 3.6 is claimed to be just fine. That's my thought, anyway


----------



## sushikitten

Peter Redmer said:


> @eddyj - The forum icon has been uploaded to Forum Runner's service. Are you seeing it now? If not, I can contact them.


I wasn't seeing it, even with a manual refresh...so I searched for and "favorited" the forum again, and then it was there.


----------



## eddyj

sushikitten said:


> I wasn't seeing it, even with a manual refresh...so I searched for and "favorited" the forum again, and then it was there.


I'm still not seeing it, even after doing this. When I search for it, it also shows up with no icon on the list. No biggie, just curious.


----------



## BrandonRe

eddyj said:


> I'm still not seeing it, even after doing this. When I search for it, it also shows up with no icon on the list. No biggie, just curious.


Not seeing it here either, after both manually refreshing and deleting and re-adding TCF to the FR homepage.


----------



## sushikitten

I still have it on mine, just as an FYI.


----------



## hummingbird_206

sushikitten said:


> I wish it just gave the thread titles and not the first line of the post - it takes up too much room IMO.
> 
> Oh, and I had a Tivo icon at first, and moments later it was gone.


I would also like to see the thread titles and none of the post.

The icon is working for me. Wonder why it works for some and not for others?

Even with the little issues, Forum Runner is a much better way to visit TCF than using Safari (IMHO) Well worth the $1.99:up:


----------



## SnakeEyes

Given how active i am on forums, I can't see using the push feature. It would be alerting me all the time.


----------



## vertigo235

SnakeEyes said:


> Given how active i am on forums, I can't see using the push feature. It would be alerting me all the time.


I wish it would only push for threads you choose to have email notification on, I can't use it as it is currently implemented because I would be receiving notifications every second!


----------



## vertigo235

sushikitten said:


> I wasn't seeing it, even with a manual refresh...so I searched for and "favorited" the forum again, and then it was there.


The only way I could get the forum icons was to compeltly delete the app and reinstall.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Should youtube embeds be working?


----------



## Fofer

eddyj said, just above:



eddyj said:


> One problem I have noticed is that the YouTube links we now use here to embed the videos do not work. It would be nice if they fired off the YouTube app on the phone.


----------



## Mike Lang

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35


----------



## Fofer

Mike Lang said:


> http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=35


Sweet. I'm liking these ForumRunner devs.


----------



## Peter Redmer

I've heard back about the "parse error" and announcement issue (loading up every time threads are refreshed) and Forum Runner devs believe these are both bugs, and are working to correct them. He even thanked you guys and gals for sniffing them out


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Hey guys, I've responded to those who posted questions over at forumrunner.net.

If your question didn't get answered, let me know here or there! I'll subscribe to this thread to get push notifications from it. ;-)


----------



## vertigo235

That's interesting ClemsonJeeper, says here you don't have any posts. Did you use the Forum Runner App to make your post? Is there a problem with the app not updating users post counts?


----------



## Mike Lang

FOC posts don't count.


----------



## vertigo235

O I C


----------



## Graymalkin

I got my iPad and loaded Forum Runner. Got the splash screen -- and then just an empty box. What's the deal?


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Graymalkin said:


> I got my iPad and loaded Forum Runner. Got the splash screen -- and then just an empty box. What's the deal?


Shouldn't be that way. Though we don't directly support the iPad (yet). It should just show the iPhone app in the center of the screen and give you the option of zooming it up.

I'll take another look at the app from the app store on my iPad and verify it.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

The icon issue is a caching issue that is fixed in the latest version of the client that is still in the review process by Apple. Once that is approved, upgrade it through the app store and you should be good to go.


----------



## terpfan1980

Hello ClemsonJeeper and welcome to TCF (and thanks for your work on the app :up

Can I ask if there's a way to see the post number in ForumRunner? I was noticing that I couldn't find post #'s in a few threads I was checking out. Most of the time I don't need to know the post #, but if you go back and forth between regular forum access and forum access via ForumRunner knowing the post # from a reply in a thread can make it easier to jump back to a message you saw on say your laptop/desktop and then later wanted to find via ForumRunner.


----------



## Graymalkin

Playing with Forum Runner on the iPhone. Works pretty nicely there.


----------



## sushikitten

Welcome ClemsonJeeper! We're a great bunch to test on--a bunch of computer geeks who aren't afraid to tell you what's on our minds!  Thanks for the great responses at your forums and (now) here!


----------



## mtnagel

I bought this last night and tried it out. It works so much better than safari! Well worth the $2. 

One complaint and it's because of the way the forum handles the unread stamp as someone mentioned. When going to a thread that I've never been in, but has been around since the last time I came, it goes to the post after the last time I came. Which I understand why - I'd love it if the owners changed to the other method, but I understand why they don't. But it's annoying to have to scroll all the way to the top. It would be nice if there was a shortcut to take you to the top quickly, like the tap the title bar in safari trick. Is that possible?


----------



## mtnagel

Nevermind. I'm an idiot. It's there.

ETA: I'm still getting the parse error when I try to view my profile.


----------



## mtnagel

Another issue is that emoticons don't show up. You just see the code for them.

Not a huge issue but an issue nonetheless. 

Someone already mentioned it but i don't like the first line or so of the OP showing up under the thread titles. Just a space waster.


----------



## Peter000

mtnagel said:


> Someone already mentioned it but i don't like the first line or so of the OP showing up under the thread titles. Just a space waster.


I like that. There are some threads that are innocuously or "cleverly" named so the subject isn't immediately apparent. The extra context helps.


----------



## mtnagel

This is like the message preview hover over feature like dbstalk has. I like it but there were lots on here that hated it. But I think on this app on the iPhone it would be better to see more thread titles. Not a huge issue but just an observation. 

Separately I can get the app to crash at will. When I go to my subscribed threads and scroll at the top to get to farther pages and then click on one of the last pages it always crashes. Could be because I have 120+ pages and 3600+ subscriptions though


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

mtnagel said:


> This is like the message preview hover over feature like dbstalk has. I like it but there were lots on here that hated it. But I think on this app on the iPhone it would be better to see more thread titles. Not a huge issue but just an observation.
> 
> Separately I can get the app to crash at will. When I go to my subscribed threads and scroll at the top to get to farther pages and then click on one of the last pages it always crashes. Could be because I have 120+ pages and 3600+ subscriptions though


That's not good! I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

terpfan1980 said:


> Hello ClemsonJeeper and welcome to TCF (and thanks for your work on the app :up
> 
> Can I ask if there's a way to see the post number in ForumRunner? I was noticing that I couldn't find post #'s in a few threads I was checking out. Most of the time I don't need to know the post #, but if you go back and forth between regular forum access and forum access via ForumRunner knowing the post # from a reply in a thread can make it easier to jump back to a message you saw on say your laptop/desktop and then later wanted to find via ForumRunner.


I can add that. Maybe tap the header of the post to switch to info view or something and show post #. Or maybe a "extended information" setting.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

sushikitten said:


> Welcome ClemsonJeeper! We're a great bunch to test on--a bunch of computer geeks who aren't afraid to tell you what's on our minds!  Thanks for the great responses at your forums and (now) here!


Always looking for more ideas and help to knock out any lingering bugs! Great to have such a great community of bright minds helping!


----------



## mtnagel

I submitted all my ideas and bugs on the forum runner forum


----------



## mtnagel

So I submitted a bug request because I wasn't getting subscribed to threads I was replying to even though that is in my settings. More info here. So it's been fixed, but this forum needs to install the latest version of the Forum Runner software for it to work. Can this be done?

Also, I just wanted to let everyone know that I've submitted several bugs and feature requests and all have been handled very promptly. So if you are having any issues, I wouldn't hesitate to ask over there.


----------



## eddyj

mtnagel said:


> Also, I just wanted to let everyone know that I've submitted several bugs and feature requests and all have been handled very promptly. So if you are having any issues, I wouldn't hesitate to ask over there.


Yeah, the guy is really responsive. I have submitted a couple and they have been handled quickly. The fixes are not immediate, of course, but they should be in the next version.


----------



## Peter Redmer

We'll be upgrading to the newest version shortly...


----------



## Peter Redmer

Ok - we're all updated to the newest version. Please let me know if there are any issues and I apologize if there was a short outage during the upgrade.


----------



## scottjf8

One thing I've noticed. When I click a thread that might be a day old, but i haven't read yet, it'll take me to the last page and not the top of the thread.


----------



## Einselen

scottjf8 said:


> One thing I've noticed. When I click a thread that might be a day old, but i haven't read yet, it'll take me to the last page and not the top of the thread.


This is a setting under the Settings Menu on the phone. Your options are first post, first "unread" or last page.


----------



## scottjf8

Einselen said:


> This is a setting under the Settings Menu on the phone. Your options are first post, first "unread" or last page.


But if I've never been in the thread before, first unread post should be post #1. But it's not doing that.


----------



## Einselen

scottjf8 said:


> But if I've never been in the thread before, first unread post should be post #1. But it's not doing that.


This was discussed in one of these iPhone skin threads (maybe this one). The unread flag can be set one of two ways. 1) In the DB it is tracked what post you have seen for each individual thread or 2) it is tracked when you last visited the forums and anything else prior is considered read. Unfortunately due to the size of TCF the admins here opted to go with option 2 so even if you have not eve been in the thread before it is all based off that time stamp of your last login/visit.


----------



## Fofer

...which pretty much explains while I'll rarely, if ever, surf to TCF on a small mobile device. It totally screws up all of your read/unread markers.


----------



## Einselen

Fofer said:


> ...which pretty much explains while I'll rarely, if ever, surf to TCF on a small mobile device. It totally screws up all of your read/unread markers.


But if I open up ForumRunner and browse the forums at 3 PM and then later come to my computer at 6 PM the forum will last know I was at the forum at 3 PM. Right?

Even on a computer it is easy to get the read/unread markers messed up. There are time I will navigate away due to a link and forget to come back for awhile and when I do come back all my subscribed threads with unread msgs are then marked as read and I have to try to remember what I have seen before or just say screw it and move on.


----------



## timckelley

When I read TCF I try to make sure there are no unread messages in my subscribed list before I log off. But in the few cases where I can't do that, I notice that the subscribed list is sorted by time of the last post to each thread, so I pick a thread sufficiently far down the list such that I recognize having already read the last post in that thread, and then work my way up. For each thread I open, I manually scroll up until I find a post in that thread that I remember reading, and then read from that point to the end of the thread.

A tedious process, but one that repairs the goofed up read markers.


----------



## Fofer

Einselen said:


> But if I open up ForumRunner and browse the forums at 3 PM and then later come to my computer at 6 PM the forum will last know I was at the forum at 3 PM. Right?
> 
> Even on a computer it is easy to get the read/unread markers messed up. There are time I will navigate away due to a link and forget to come back for awhile and when I do come back all my subscribed threads with unread msgs are then marked as read and I have to try to remember what I have seen before or just say screw it and move on.


That's not how I browse the forum. If I come to TCF and there are unread posts in my subscribed threads in my UserCP, I command-click them all, so they all open as tabs in my browser. Then I read each tab, one at a time. If I have to step away, at least each thread is open, and I can read each at my leisure. Without ever losing my unread markers. I can't easily do something like that on a mobile browser.

Perhaps Atomic Web Browser would help with this (as it supports tabs...)


----------



## Einselen

Fofer said:


> That's not how I browse the forum. If I come to TCF and there are unread posts in my subscribed threads in my UserCP, I command-click them all, so they all open as tabs in my browser. Then I read each tab, one at a time. If I have to step away, at least each thread is open, and I can read each at my leisure. Without ever losing my unread markers. I can't easily do something like that on a mobile browser.
> 
> Perhaps Atomic Web Browser would help with this (as it supports tabs...)


I have done the open all new tabs from time to time myself but that is only after I knew I would be away from the computer for some time and the read/unread flags would be changed. I agree with you that I don't like using mobile devices to read this forum for this very reason, but the new app does make it fairly nice if I know I have enough time to at least get through my subbed threads.


----------



## mtnagel

Peter Redmer said:


> We'll be upgrading to the newest version shortly...


Thank you! Thank you! You are awesome! You are the greatest!

(Maybe if I'm super nice to Peter he will change the unread flag system to the other (better) way  - please, please, pretty please)


----------



## eddyj

mtnagel said:


> Thank you! Thank you! You are awesome! You are the greatest!
> 
> (Maybe if I'm super nice to Peter he will change the unread flag system to the other (better) way  - please, please, pretty please)


Peter, I know you guys took a look at this issue before, and decided not to try it. Any chance at all of trying it for a bit to see if there is any real impact or not? I promise not to complain if it turns out you have to remove it for performance reasons.


----------



## mtnagel

eddyj said:


> Peter, I know you guys took a look at this issue before, and decided not to try it. Any chance at all of trying it for a bit to see if there is any real impact or not? I promise not to complain if it turns out you have to remove it for performance reasons.


I second the motion


----------



## Fofer

Thirded


----------



## Fofer

Option 1 sucks. It's like browsing a forum from the 1970's. 

Option 2 (or 3) would be fantastic. It's how most _good_ forums in 2010 operate. TCF's server will be able to handle it.


----------



## timckelley

What does that mean for a forum to be marked as read, as opposed to particular posts within threads as being read?


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Greetings all, I'm the developer of Forum Runner.

The app handles read markers exactly like your browser does. The only issue is that on large forums such as this one (that opt to have 'thread marking' in the database disabled), is that it uses inactivity to consider threads read.

So, internally the phone will track which threads you've read via cookie, but those cookies (obviously) don't transfer back to your home computer. 

Unfortunately, there's no real good way around this. People have the same issue with browsing between multiple computers. 

That being said, if you have any suggestions on feature updates, or notice any bugs, feel free to hit the "Forum Runner Support" icon on the home page and post them up there.

Glad to have you guys on board!

Rob


----------



## eddyj

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Greetings all, I'm the developer of Forum Runner.
> 
> The app handles read markers exactly like your browser does. The only issue is that on large forums such as this one (that opt to have 'thread marking' in the database disabled), is that it uses inactivity to consider threads read.
> 
> So, internally the phone will track which threads you've read via cookie, but those cookies (obviously) don't transfer back to your home computer.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no real good way around this. People have the same issue with browsing between multiple computers.
> 
> That being said, if you have any suggestions on feature updates, or notice any bugs, feel free to hit the "Forum Runner Support" icon on the home page and post them up there.
> 
> Glad to have you guys on board!
> 
> Rob


I have a question about this. If I open ForumRunner, and it updates the unread counts on the iPhone, does that count as "activity" and reset the forum markers? It seems that I opened FF early this morning (to check a different forum), but when I came here, all the threads from last night were showing up as read, as if I had logged in earlier.

If FF is doing this (so the read markers get updated when it checks the counts), that is very bad behavior. But I have not totally determined if this is what is happening. I can check again later today.


----------



## eddyj

eddyj said:


> I have a question about this. If I open ForumRunner, and it updates the unread counts on the iPhone, does that count as "activity" and reset the forum markers? It seems that I opened FF early this morning (to check a different forum), but when I came here, all the threads from last night were showing up as read, as if I had logged in earlier.
> 
> If FF is doing this (so the read markers get updated when it checks the counts), that is very bad behavior. But I have not totally determined if this is what is happening. I can check again later today.


OK, I have confirmed this behavior. I opened ForumRunner first thing this morning, and read a different forum (but TCF is on my favorites page, so the unread count was updated). An hour later I logged in to TCF on my computer, and everything was marked as read (except threads changed in the last hour). This is very bad behavior, but I am not sure who is at "fault". It seems that just checking the unread counts by FR should not reset the login/read status, but I am not sure if that is something that needs to be changed on TCF or on FR.

In the meantime, is there a way to keep FR from checking the unread counts? I am guessing the "Poll for Updates" option in the settings is the one. Would be nice to be able to do this in a per-forum basis, but for now, I will try just setting this to off. Will report again tomorrow.


----------



## scottjf8

Is there a way to turn off the "thread preview"?

I went into FR last night and it defaulted to the "current" threads and one of then was the Survivor show thread and the first line in the post showed and spoiled the ending


----------



## eddyj

scottjf8 said:


> Is there a way to turn off the "thread preview"?
> 
> I went into FR last night and it defaulted to the "current" threads and one of then was the Survivor show thread and the first line in the post showed and spoiled the ending


You mean where it shows the first line of the first post? Not currently. It has been requested.

You can also have it open in a different "tab" (like the Subscribed threads) by putting another tab as the first one, since it opens the first one by default.


----------



## Mike Lang

FYI, I know many of you also frequent AVS. We're finishing up on a custom AVS branded app powered by ForumRunner. We prepaid for all 850,000+ members so there will be no charge for the full version.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> FYI, I know many of you also frequent AVS. We're finishing up on a custom AVS branded app powered by ForumRunner. We prepaid for all 850,000+ members so there will be no charge for the full version.


Will we be able to also visit with the regular ForumRunner? I don't go to AVS enough to warrant adding an app for it, but I wouldn't mind having it in FR.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

eddyj said:


> OK, I have confirmed this behavior. I opened ForumRunner first thing this morning, and read a different forum (but TCF is on my favorites page, so the unread count was updated). An hour later I logged in to TCF on my computer, and everything was marked as read (except threads changed in the last hour). This is very bad behavior, but I am not sure who is at "fault". It seems that just checking the unread counts by FR should not reset the login/read status, but I am not sure if that is something that needs to be changed on TCF or on FR.


Unfortunately there is no way to tell vBulletin to ignore a login based on what device you are coming through. When you log in via FR its just as if you had logged in via a browser. So it will update unread counts just like as if you had logged in from a different computer. There is really no way around this short of enabling database thread marking.



> In the meantime, is there a way to keep FR from checking the unread counts? I am guessing the "Poll for Updates" option in the settings is the one. Would be nice to be able to do this in a per-forum basis, but for now, I will try just setting this to off. Will report again tomorrow.


Do you mean checking the unread counts and putting them on the Home Page? Yes, that is what "Poll For Updates" is for.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

scottjf8 said:


> Is there a way to turn off the "thread preview"?
> 
> I went into FR last night and it defaulted to the "current" threads and one of then was the Survivor show thread and the first line in the post showed and spoiled the ending


Eek, that's not good! Yes, version 1.1.4 will have the option to disable previews!


----------



## Mike Lang

Mike Lang said:


> FYI, I know many of you also frequent AVS. We're finishing up on a custom AVS branded app powered by ForumRunner. We prepaid for all 850,000+ members so there will be no charge for the full version.





eddyj said:


> Will we be able to also visit with the regular ForumRunner? I don't go to AVS enough to warrant adding an app for it, but I wouldn't mind having it in FR.


We haven't decided on that yet.


----------



## Fofer

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Unfortunately there is no way to tell vBulletin to ignore a login based on what device you are coming through. When you log in via FR its just as if you had logged in via a browser. So it will update unread counts just like as if you had logged in from a different computer. There is really no way around this short of enabling database thread marking.


Right but what Eddy is saying (I think) is that he launched FR, and checked out some _other_ favorite forum of his. (IE: not TCF.)

And then when he later logged into TCF, he saw his TCF read markers were lost.

Does ForumRunner mark all the favorite forums (that don't have database thread marking enabled) as read? I guess that's a result of the "Poll for Updates" option. Hmm. I suppose I'll have to turn that off too, then. Might be nice to make this a per-forum option. I'm happy to "poll for updates" on good forums that have database thread marking enabled. But I'll turn it off on forums that don't -- because having it on screws up the unread markers every time I launch the FR app.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> Right but what Eddy is saying (I think) is that he launched FR, and checked out some _other_ favorite forum of his. (IE: not TCF.)
> 
> And then when he later logged into TCF, he saw his TCF read markers were lost.
> 
> Does ForumRunner mark all the favorite forums (that don't have database thread marking enabled) as read? I guess that's a result of the "Poll for Updates" option. Hmm. I suppose I'll have to turn that off too, then. Might be nice to make this a per-forum option. I'm happy to "poll for updates" on good forums that have database thread marking enabled. But I'll turn it off on forums that don't -- because having it on screws up the unread markers every time I launch the FR app.


Correct, checking the counts acted just like if I had actually logged in to the forum. I know what to expect when I log in, but I did not expect that FR checking the counts would act as a regular login.


----------



## mtnagel

Mike Lang said:


> FYI, I know many of you also frequent AVS. We're finishing up on a custom AVS branded app powered by ForumRunner. We prepaid for all 850,000+ members so there will be no charge for the full version.


 Hope you got a discount. $1.7 million is a lot of money to spend.


----------



## scottjf8

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Eek, that's not good! Yes, version 1.1.4 will have the option to disable previews!


Dude, you guys are freaking awesome. Thanks man! :up:


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Ahh, I know what you are talking about. Yeah you are correct, when it polls the forums for your private messages, etc from the home page it has to "log in" to the forum. Which would in turn set your last visit.

I'll have to see if there is a way around this.


----------



## eddyj

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Ahh, I know what you are talking about. Yeah you are correct, when it polls the forums for your private messages, etc from the home page it has to "log in" to the forum. Which would in turn set your last visit.
> 
> I'll have to see if there is a way around this.


Turning off the polling on a per-forum basis would certainly work as a solution, of you cannot find a better way.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

eddyj said:


> Turning off the polling on a per-forum basis would certainly work as a solution, of you cannot find a better way.


I believe I found a way to make it so home page polls do not upset your last visit or last activity records.

I'll push a new version of the plugin out and notify Peter.

Once it's installed you'll have to let me know if it works the way you want.


----------



## eddyj

ClemsonJeeper said:


> I believe I found a way to make it so home page polls do not upset your last visit or last activity records.
> 
> I'll push a new version of the plugin out and notify Peter.
> 
> Once it's installed you'll have to let me know if it works the way you want.


Is this a server side change, no need for a new version on the phone?

I'll be able to check tomorrow, I am headed to the Apple store in a bit, since my phone died this afternoon. 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

eddyj said:


> Is this a server side change, no need for a new version on the phone?
> 
> I'll be able to check tomorrow, I am headed to the Apple store in a bit, since my phone died this afternoon.
> 
> Thanks for the update!


Server change, won't need an update to the client.



Spoiler



this is a test


----------



## Peter Redmer

Ok, the latest update has been applied.


----------



## eddyj

I'll try it again tomorrow morning and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## eddyj

eddyj said:


> I'll try it again tomorrow morning and see what happens. Thanks!


Seems to work great! I opened FR early today, and later came to TCF and my unread threads are correct. Thanks for the quick turnaround on this.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

eddyj said:


> Seems to work great! I opened FR early today, and later came to TCF and my unread threads are correct. Thanks for the quick turnaround on this.


Sweet. Glad that worked!


----------



## scottjf8

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Sweet. Glad that worked!


Any thoughts on changing the behavior of each thread showing the first line in the thread list?


----------



## Mike Lang

scottjf8 said:


> Any thoughts on changing the behavior of each thread showing the first line in the thread list?


.


ClemsonJeeper said:


> Eek, that's not good! Yes, version 1.1.4 will have the option to disable previews!


----------



## scottjf8

Oops, I missed that reply. Thanks Mike.


----------



## SoBelle0

My Subscribed Threads counter isn't resetting correctly. I had 6 unread threads, read them all, and it still showed 4... Now, today it shows 6 again, but I only had 2...

I'll post to ForumRunner, just wondered if anyone else was having the same issue?


----------



## crowfan

Yup, I was seeing the same thing. Signing out and signing back in seems to have fixed it, at least temporarily.


----------



## kaszeta

SoBelle0 said:


> My Subscribed Threads counter isn't resetting correctly. I had 6 unread threads, read them all, and it still showed 4... Now, today it shows 6 again, but I only had 2...
> 
> I'll post to ForumRunner, just wondered if anyone else was having the same issue?


I posted a bug thread on this.


----------



## Inundated

Yes, I know this says "iPhone Skin", but it's the only thread I could find that has discussion on ForumRunner and TCF, and the developer is here 

Any word on the Android version? And maybe Mike Lang knows this or maybe not, but will the AVSForum app/FR based be in Android version, too?


----------



## Mike Lang

Sorry, I'm not aware of any immediate plans for Android versions for either site.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Hey Guys, Peter updated the plug-in with hopefully some bugfixes with respect to the subscription count.

Can you let me know if this fixes the problem? (Hopefully!)

Rob


----------



## kaszeta

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Hey Guys, Peter updated the plug-in with hopefully some bugfixes with respect to the subscription count.
> 
> Can you let me know if this fixes the problem? (Hopefully!)
> 
> Rob


It says I'm not logged in, and then when I try to log in, it gives me a parse error. After that, going to the "more" screen gives me neither a "login" nor "logout" option:

















Running 1.1.5, btw.


----------



## vertigo235

Yeah i get the same thing. Cant log in now.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Uh oh. Let me fix this ASAP.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

I accidentally sent Peter a private 3.7 image instead of 3.6. I just sent him another one. Sorry about the trouble!


----------



## stalemate

kaszeta said:


>


I am getting this, too. Looks like someone is already working on it. Thanks! :up:


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Sorry guys, I am working with Peter on fixing this but I'm waiting on a new version to be installed.

Hopefully we can get this fixed today for you.


----------



## vertigo235

Looks like it is working again...


----------



## Peter Redmer

Yep, the newest fix has been installed.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

There will likely be still an issue with the subscription tab number not being correct, but I am working to get that ironed out and I will make sure I send Peter the correct version this time around.

Sorry about the hassle guys!

Rob


----------



## morac

Yeah the subcription count is wrong on the subscription tab and the home screen (and the app icon), but at least it's working now.


----------



## morac

I noticed when I editted my above post, I lost the subscription to this thread. I had to manually subscribe again.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Latest version installed, Should fix the sub issues. Let me know.


----------



## vertigo235

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Latest version installed, Should fix the sub issues. Let me know.


Seems to have fixed them for me!


----------



## Inundated

Mike Lang said:


> Sorry, I'm not aware of any immediate plans for Android versions for either site.


Maybe CJ can answer this, re: ForumRunner generically and not the AVS separate version.


----------



## Mike Lang

We announced yesterday that an Android version is in development for AVS.


----------



## vertigo235

I heard that the android version was going to be developed after they finish ipad support.


----------



## Inundated

Mike Lang said:


> We announced yesterday that an Android version is in development for AVS.


Good news! Thanks, Mike!

I will patiently await the Android version, even if it's out after the iPad version.  (Which makes sense, really, as they presumably will just have to work off of the existing iPhone/iPod Touch version for the iPad.)


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

So are the subscription tab badges working OK now?


----------



## kaszeta

ClemsonJeeper said:


> So are the subscription tab badges working OK now?


They seem to be working correctly for me. Thanks!


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Cool. I'll go ahead and push this fix out to all the other forums then. If you see any other issues let me know!

iPad support was just put to apple for review today! When you see 1.2.0 update, it will work on the iPad natively as well. No extra charge! ;-)


----------



## Fofer

SWEET! Thanks, Clemson Jeeper! Can't wait for that iPad version!


----------



## eddyj

ClemsonJeeper said:


> iPad support was just put to apple for review today! When you see 1.2.0 update, it will work on the iPad natively as well. No extra charge! ;-)


Woo Hoo!!!

Wait, I don't have an iPad!


----------



## terpfan1980

You guys is (intentionally incorrect grammar!) awesome! Thanks again ClemsonJeeper.


----------



## Drewster

Well hell, now I'm definitely buying the paid version.


----------



## Inundated

I'll buy the paid version when the Android version comes out, and $3 is a lot to me these days!


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> Well hell, now I'm definitely buying the paid version.


First post as a paying customer.


----------



## Inundated

Hope they announce the Android version, and it isn't just buried here in the iPhone Skin thread.


----------



## eddyj

Inundated said:


> Hope they announce the Android version, and it isn't just buried here in the iPhone Skin thread.


Why would the 3 people with Androids need a thread anyway?


----------



## Inundated

eddyj said:


> Why would the 3 people with Androids need a thread anyway?


Hey, we're threatening more separate threads than the iPhone threads in HH!  I think the EVO 4G thread is #4...


----------



## stalemate

Posting from the paid version of Forum Runner


----------



## Fofer

BUG: When I am in "Subscribed" and click "Next Page" at the bottom, it just refreshes the current page. I have to scroll up and click "2" on top instead.

Also, when I am in any thread and click 'next page' I just see blank a page. I have to swipe down to get it to "snap to" any displaying of posts.


----------



## Fofer

ClemsonJeeper said:


> iPad support was just put to apple for review today! When you see 1.2.0 update, it will work on the iPad natively as well. No extra charge! ;-)


9 days since this post... Apple sure is taking their sweet time reviewing this update, aren't they?


----------



## stalemate

Fofer said:


> BUG: When I am in "Subscribed" and click "Next Page" at the bottom, it just refreshes the current page. I have to scroll up and click "2" on top instead.


I have experienced this one too.


----------



## sushikitten

I reported that to them about a week or so ago. He's looking into it.


----------



## Fofer

The iPad-optimized update for Forum Runner is out. Free for current users. :up:

It now shows the avatar of the poster next to each post (if they have one.) I'm not sure I like that, takes up quite a bit of screen real estate. It'd be nice if this were a configurable preference.


----------



## kaszeta

Seems nice so far. Not sure if I'll use it as much as Safari (reading TCF on Safari is decent on the iPad, but tedious on the iPhone and iPad touch)


----------



## Fofer

I find navigating in via Forum Runner to be MUCH, MUCH faster than MobileSafari, on the iPad as well as iPhone 4. It streamlines the experience to just the basics I need to check in quickly. The UI is easier to tap, no zooming needed.


----------



## scottjf8

Wow. The iPad version looks awesome.


----------



## Graymalkin

iPad version is VERY nice.

Question: Why does the iPhone version have a TCF icon on Forum Runner's home page, but the iPad version doesn't?


----------



## stalemate

Graymalkin said:


> iPad version is VERY nice.
> 
> Question: Why does the iPhone version have a TCF icon on Forum Runner's home page, but the iPad version doesn't?


I don't have an icon on the iphone version. I even deleted and readded TCF to my favorites but no icon.


----------



## scottjf8

Graymalkin said:


> iPad version is VERY nice.
> 
> Question: Why does the iPhone version have a TCF icon on Forum Runner's home page, but the iPad version doesn't?


Did you add it as a favorite? Mine works


----------



## Graymalkin

scottjf8 said:


> Did you add it as a favorite? Mine works


How do I add it as a favorite? I'm looking for that option and can't find it.


----------



## SoBelle0

Wow!! The iPad version really looks great!! :up:

Gray, I think you go to the main Forums tab, then click the 'open new' button in the upper right corner.


----------



## scottjf8

Yeah what she said . Click the arrow on the top right. You can even do it in sub forum areas too to out Happy Hour or Fun House there


----------



## Graymalkin

D'oh! Thanks for the tip. All set now.


----------



## kaszeta

Hmmm, I seem to have broken it, since now ForumRunner just has a blank screen when I run it


----------



## ellinj

kaszeta said:


> Hmmm, I seem to have broken it, since now ForumRunner just has a blank screen when I run it


Working well here


----------



## eddyj

kaszeta said:


> Hmmm, I seem to have broken it, since now ForumRunner just has a blank screen when I run it


There is a bug where sometimes you get a blank screen, but when you scroll down, everything is there. Is that maybe what you are seeing?

edit: I had not seen the update, so my comment probably does not apply.


----------



## kaszeta

eddyj said:


> There is a bug where sometimes you get a blank screen, but when you scroll down, everything is there. Is that maybe what you are seeing?


Just a blank screen. Scrolling doesn't work. Deleting and reinstalling did.


----------



## sushikitten

kaszeta said:


> Just a blank screen. Scrolling doesn't work. Deleting and reinstalling did.


I've had to do that once as well.


----------



## kaszeta

I've had this happen a few times now, when leaving TCF and shifting to another forum (such as the-forum-that-shall-not-be-named), resulting in this:










Clicking the "refresh" button does nothing. Only solution I've found is delete and reinstall.


----------



## Drewster

I started seeing that on my 3G after upgrading to iOS 4.0.

I haven't seen it since updating to ForumRunner 1.2.


----------



## Fofer

Fofer said:


> The iPad-optimized update for Forum Runner is out. Free for current users. :up:
> 
> It now shows the avatar of the poster next to each post (if they have one.) I'm not sure I like that, takes up quite a bit of screen real estate. It'd be nice if this were a configurable preference.


I just realized the older version showed avatars too. They are just... bigger in the new version. I'm getting used to that. Would still like this to be a user toggle, however.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> I just realized the older version showed avatars too. They are just... bigger in the new version. I'm getting used to that. Would still like this to be a user toggle, however.


File an enhancement request on the support forum, this has worked well for other enhancements.


----------



## markz

kaszeta said:


> (such as the-forum-that-shall-not-be-named)


Wow, last time I looked, it was not available. I haven't bought the app because I didn't want to for just one of the forums I frequent. I am closer to buying now!


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Thanks for the comments on 1.2.0. It takes Apple forever to review apps. The first version of Forum Runner took 32 days for it to get reviewed. 9 is a walk in the park!!

If you guys see any bugs, you should post them on the support forums (tap the "Forum Runner Support" icon on the home page). I check those forums daily versus here less frequently.

I'm looking into the "blank screen" bug - which is a wierd one. I use FR on the iPad daily and haven't ever seen that. If any of you can come up with exact reproduction steps that would be great.

Either way, any bugs you see report them, I try to get them fixed as quickly as I can.


----------



## stalemate

ClemsonJeeper said:


> I'm looking into the "blank screen" bug - which is a wierd one. I use FR on the iPad daily and haven't ever seen that. If any of you can come up with exact reproduction steps that would be great.


I see it almost every time I go to the next page of a thread using the next page button at the bottom of the screen.

My steps are:
1 - open forum runner
2 - open TCF from the homescreen (i have it saved as a favorite)
3 - choose 'more' at the bottom of the screen
3 - choose subscribed
4 - select a thread
5 - scroll to the bottom of the page and click the 'Next Page' button.

For me, probably 90% of the time when the next page loads it is blank.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

stalemate said:


> I see it almost every time I go to the next page of a thread using the next page button at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> My steps are:
> 1 - open forum runner
> 2 - open TCF from the homescreen (i have it saved as a favorite)
> 3 - choose 'more' at the bottom of the screen
> 3 - choose subscribed
> 4 - select a thread
> 5 - scroll to the bottom of the page and click the 'Next Page' button.
> 
> For me, probably 90% of the time when the next page loads it is blank.


This is a different issue than what others are reporting above. The ones above are blank "Home" screens.

What you are reporting is something that should have been fixed in 1.2.0. Are you sure you are using the latest version and are seeing the issue?

If so then I still need to work on it.

Note: if you get the blank screen by clicking prev/next, simply swipe on the screen like you're scrolling and it should pop into view.

However, like I said, this should have been fixed in 1.2.0. Let me know if otherwise!


----------



## stalemate

ClemsonJeeper said:


> This is a different issue than what others are reporting above. The ones above are blank "Home" screens.
> 
> What you are reporting is something that should have been fixed in 1.2.0. Are you sure you are using the latest version and are seeing the issue?
> 
> If so then I still need to work on it.
> 
> Note: if you get the blank screen by clicking prev/next, simply swipe on the screen like you're scrolling and it should pop into view.
> 
> However, like I said, this should have been fixed in 1.2.0. Let me know if otherwise!


I'll make sure I have the latest version and try again. I've been getting so many app updates since iOS 4 came out that I'm not sure when I got what updates.


----------



## brianp6621

I love forum runner but I have 2 current issues (both of which working with the peeps in the FR forum on)

The first which they say is not addressable, is that whenever I go into a new thread with the "go to first unread post" option turned on, it goes to some random spot in the middle of the thread. This makes it very inconvenient to read new threads. If I turn that option off, then it is hard to find where I left off in read threads. How do you guys handle this?

Also I don't seem to be receiving any push notifactions from TCF for new post on subscribed threads. Is it working for all of you?


----------



## Fofer

I reported a bug to Forum Runner support and they fixed it right away, but it means the plugin installed here needs to be updated:

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=129

It would be great if you could update the plugin, please, so it works with one less bug. Thanks!


----------



## scottjf8

Any thoughts of a feature that you can "hide" certain forum areas? I don't read the TiVo sections or the UK ones. I'd love for them to not show when I go to "current".


----------



## Fofer

scottjf8 said:


> Any thoughts of a feature that you can "hide" certain forum areas? I don't read the TiVo sections or the UK ones. I'd love for them to not show when I go to "current".


One way to do that would be with a server-side mod, like this one, as the choices would extend to all of your logins from any device:
http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=91025

Otherwise, you might be better served suggesting this as a client-side feature to the FR developers... in my experience they've been very responsive to feature requests.


----------



## morac

Can the admin here update to Forum Runner 1.0.5? It's supposed to fix some push issues. I'm hoping it will fix the issues where I'm no longer getting push notifications with this forum.


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> Can the admin here update to Forum Runner 1.0.5?


The latest version of the plugin for vBulletin is 1.3.8. It's the phBB version that's on 1.0.5.


----------



## brianp6621

Well whatever it is I'd like for push to start working again.


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> The latest version of the plugin for vBulletin is 1.3.8. It's the phBB version that's on 1.0.5.


I guess it needs to be fixed for vBulletin then. I haven't gotten a push notification from here for weeks.


----------



## cheerdude

I have suggested another forum to go with Forum Runner... and they are looking at it & Tapatalk.

Any differences between the two?


----------



## eddyj

You might want to ask Peter or Mike directly, since I know they were looking at both.


----------



## Mike Lang

Tapatalk couldn't even be considered as they don't support vB 3.6.


----------



## SullyND

cheerdude said:


> I have suggested another forum to go with Forum Runner... and they are looking at it & Tapatalk.
> 
> Any differences between the two?


I've done the same - one of the issues for the other forum is no android version of ForumRunner (yet).


----------



## vertigo235

cheerdude said:


> I have suggested another forum to go with Forum Runner... and they are looking at it & Tapatalk.
> 
> Any differences between the two?


One thing about Tapatalk that annoys me is that you cant click on links inside threads.

Forum Runner lets you click them and will open them in a browser.

It baffles me why you cant click or open links in Tapatalk.


----------



## Inundated

SullyND said:


> I've done the same - one of the issues for the other forum is no android version of ForumRunner (yet).


They are supposedly working on the Android version, though we're probably lucky if it will be announced other than as a message in this thread.


----------



## terpfan1980

Has anyone else been noticing that ignored threads are coming through via Forum Runner?


----------



## eddyj

terpfan1980 said:


> Has anyone else been noticing that ignored threads are coming through via Forum Runner?


No, but ignored users do still display. But the guy said that would be fixed in the next release.


----------



## brianp6621

I know it supposedly isn't fixable but it really drives me nuts that when I open a thread I haven't read it goes to the last reply and then I have to scroll all the way up and/or switch pages.


----------



## vertigo235

New update today says there is also a server side update for forum runner.

Has that update been installed?


----------



## Drewster

It sure would be nice if ForumRunner would recognize when a link goes to another FR-supported forum, and open it within the app.


----------



## eddyj

Drewster said:


> It sure would be nice if ForumRunner would recognize when a link goes to another FR-supported forum, and open it within the app.


Suggest it in their help forum. The guy is usually pretty responsive.


----------



## Drewster

eddyj said:


> Suggest it in their help forum. The guy is usually pretty responsive.


Done.


----------



## timckelley

I've never had an iPhone and don't plan on getting one, but I have what may be an ignorant question. I'm considering getting an iTouch, so is it true that if TCF has been optimized for iPhone, it's automatically also optimized for an iTouch?

I used to visit TCF at work, but it's filtered out now, so I'm thinking if an iTouch can get to TCF, I could at least visit it during my lunch hour, if I'm eating at a place that has free wifi, which is quite often in my case.


----------



## scottjf8

timckelley said:


> I'm considering getting an iTouch


<apple snobbery>
I've never heard of an iTouch. Is it anything like an iPod Touch?
</snob>



But really, the ForumRunner App (that works on the iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad) works REALLY well for TCF.


----------



## morac

I'm finding that the Forum Runner app tends to freeze on threads with very wordy posters (like the current TiVo success or not thread. It takes about 30 seconds before the interface becomes responsive. If I accidentally switch from portrait to landscape mode that's another 30 seconds.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> I'm finding that the Forum Runner app tends to freeze on threads with very wordy posters (like the current TiVo success or not thread. It takes about 30 seconds before the interface becomes responsive. If I accidentally switch from portrait to landscape mode that's another 30 seconds.


Have you reported it? One of the advantages of FR is speed of the loads, so I am sure he would want to know this is happening.


----------



## sushikitten

I'm getting a parse error again.


----------



## sushikitten

It seems to be gone today.


----------



## sushikitten

Nope, still getting it.


----------



## sushikitten

Hellooooo? Anyone home here?  STILL getting the parse error. It doesn't prevent me from reading/posting, but it's hella annoying.


----------



## eddyj

When are you getting that, Jen? I use FR daily, and have not seen that since the very early days. I'd delete it and reinstall it, to see if that clears it.


----------



## Mike Lang

It doesn't appear to currently be an issue for anyone else. Here's the bug report page:
http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## morac

Did push notifications stop working for any one else today?


----------



## sushikitten

I've been getting it on and off for, oh, the last week or two? Maybe more? I have the most updated version. I guess I will un/reinstall. 

Why do these things only happen to me? Hmph.


----------



## morac

I logged out and in to push a few times and now I'm getting them again.


----------



## sushikitten

I reinstalled and no longer get the error, but I no longer have icons for two of the three forums I created favorites for.


----------



## morac

sushikitten said:


> I reinstalled and no longer get the error, but I no longer have icons for two of the three forums I created favorites for.


You have to recreate your favorites after reinstalling the app. My guess is that one of those 2 forums was causing your problem.


----------



## sushikitten

I *did* create new favorites for three forums. Two of them don't have icons.


----------



## eddyj

sushikitten said:


> I *did* create new favorites for three forums. Two of them don't have icons.


I think that sometimes happens with new installs. They might show up later.


----------



## morac

Ever since upgrading to the latest version of Forum Runner I'm seeing a problem with the TiVoCommunity forums. 

The unread count on the app's home screen isn't updating correctly. For example I'll go into the app and the app's home screen will say I have 1 unread item in the TiVo Community forums. I'll go into the forums and on the subscribed tab I'll see 1 unread thread. So far so good. I'll read the thread and the subscribed tab will show no unread threads (no messages either). Now if I go back to the app home page the 1 on the TiVo Community forums icon should go away. It does not. It does appear to be refreshing as the 1 goes away for a second when I refresh, but it comes back. The only way to clear the count is to either go into the threads tab in the forum and mark as read or to log out of the forum and back in. 

I don't have this issue with the Forum Runner forums so it's something with this forum. 

Is this a forum plugin problem or an app problem?


----------



## brianp6621

The badges/unread count simply haven't ever worked right for me, before or after this update.


----------



## morac

brianp6621 said:


> The badges/unread count simply haven't ever worked right for me, before or after this update.


I never had a problem till the update.


----------



## eddyj

I've been having issues with the read position/unread markers too. It is not working as well (or badly) as it is supposed to. I am not talking about the issues with the forum not keeping per-thread read markers. But sometimes I read a thread, and it still shows up as unread. Or if there are new posts, it goes to the position of the first unread post when I started the session, instead of knowing I read more in this session, as it's supposed to (and how it worked).

Once again, it would be so much of a better experience if they turned on the per-thread tracking.


----------



## vertigo235

Mine seem to work fine when I first come to the site, but as soon as I read one thread it marks all the unread posts as read. 

Annoying.


----------



## morac

Here's the reply I got from the author of the app.



ClemsonJeeper said:


> TivoCommunity is running an old version of the add-on 1.3.9. 1.4.0 fixed some issues in that area.
> 
> 1.5.0 is the current version.


So someone here has to upgrade the plug-in to the latest version. Can someone please do that?


----------



## eddyj

New update in the store this morning:



> What's New in Version 1.3.3
> ** Image attachments/links now appear inline as opposed to all bunched up at the bottom of the post (forum requires plug-in update)
> ** Revamp of thread summary - add avatar and more information (forum requires plug-in update)
> ** Fix issues with cookie handling and forums with database thread marking disabled
> ** Fix issue with not being able to log out old push notification credentials if you changed your password on the website
> * Change color of forum icon depending on presence of unread subforums/threads


The first bolded one is one I have been wanting for a while (Peter/Mike, can you update the add-on, pretty please?)

The second bolded one may be what I have been complaining about.


----------



## Fofer

vertigo235 said:


> Mine seem to work fine when I first come to the site, but as soon as I read one thread it marks all the unread posts as read.
> 
> Annoying.


That has more to do with how this forum is configured and less to do with FR. The same thing happens when you log in with a browser.


----------



## vertigo235

Fofer said:


> That has more to do with how this forum is configured and less to do with FR. The same thing happens when you log in with a browser.


It actually worked properly in FR before and Ive neveri had a problem in a browser


----------



## brianp6621

vertigo235 said:



> It actually worked properly in FR before and Ive neveri had a problem in a browser


Yeah this changed in the last(not most recent) update.


----------



## vertigo235

What's weird is that it seems to be working fine on my iPad right now. But it hasn't been working on my iPhone.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> That has more to do with how this forum is configured and less to do with FR. The same thing happens when you log in with a browser.


But it is supposed to keep the correct read markers while you are logged in (until it times out). It has not been doing this correctly.


----------



## morac

Well it is keeping the correct read markers when inside the TCF forum in the application. It's only wrong when you go back to the app's home screen. The forum is supposed to be reporting the correct unread counts to the app and I'm guessing that's not happening anymore. 

I don't know why this is suddenly an issue in the new version of the app, if the add-on has been out of date for a while now.

Like I mentioned, two work arounds are to either mark everything read or log out and back in again.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Ok - 1.5.0 is all installed and ready to go. I've asked the Forum Runner folks if there's any way that I can receive an automated communication when new versions are available; as of now, I have no way to tell, except for checking manually, if a new version is out there.


----------



## eddyj

Peter Redmer said:


> Ok - 1.5.0 is all installed and ready to go. I've asked the Forum Runner folks if there's any way that I can receive an automated communication when new versions are available; as of now, I have no way to tell, except for checking manually, if a new version is out there.


YEah, iTunes tells us when there are new clients ready, but there really needs to be a better way for you to get notified than having us tell you!

Thanks for the update, will test in a bit.


----------



## vertigo235

hmm, might want to roll that back, all I get now is unparsable result error.


----------



## vertigo235

yeah... completely unusable now parse error on every screen


----------



## kaszeta

Peter Redmer said:


> Ok - 1.5.0 is all installed and ready to go. I've asked the Forum Runner folks if there's any way that I can receive an automated communication when new versions are available; as of now, I have no way to tell, except for checking manually, if a new version is out there.


Anyone else have your Forum Runner now giving parse errors since the upgrade?

(and why do I get the Buy ForumRunner popup every single time I run Safari? I hate getting nagged to buy something I already bought...)


----------



## eddyj

Parse error here too.


----------



## Mike Lang

I've emailed Pete to let him know.


----------



## morac

Yep parse errors. 

What's odd is the home page and subscribed pane unread counts still update with the actual unread counts so that's being read correctly. It's just impossible to read any threads or messages at this point. I can still clear the unread count by marking all forums as read or logging out and in so that hasn't changed.


----------



## kaszeta

Seems to be working again for me


----------



## Peter Redmer

I've updated to the most recent version that I just happened to have saved - 1.3.6. I don't think "older" versions are available to download from ForumRunner's console, I just checked.

Hopefully this version will work in the interim before the team over there can fix this issue - I think parse errors had happened in the past as well and was a bugfix in an earlier version...

I've contacted the Forum Runner team and hope there will be a resolution soon.


----------



## eddyj

Peter Redmer said:


> I've updated to the most recent version that I just happened to have saved - 1.3.6. I don't think "older" versions are available to download from ForumRunner's console, I just checked.
> 
> Hopefully this version will work in the interim before the team over there can fix this issue - I think parse errors had happened in the past as well and was a bugfix in an earlier version...
> 
> I've contacted the Forum Runner team and hope there will be a resolution soon.


Thanks for the quick turnaround!


----------



## morac

Well the parse errors are gone, but it's back to not resetting the unread counts. The app author said he needs to have the latest add-on installed to diagnose the problem so reverting to 1.3.6 actually is preventing a fix from being found.

Edit: and now editing posts in a thread is causing me to get unsubscribed from that thread.


----------



## morac

Yep 1.3.6 is more buggy than 1.3.9 was since editing posts now results in being unsubscribed. That was fixed a while ago. 1.3.9 would be preferable, but I'd be willing to have 1.5 installed (with the parse errors) for the time it takes to fix the bug with 1.5.


----------



## vertigo235

morac said:


> Yep 1.3.6 is more buggy than 1.3.9 was since editing posts now results in being unsubscribed. That was fixed a while ago. 1.3.9 would be preferable, but I'd be willing to have 1.5 installed (with the parse errors) for the time it takes to fix the bug with 1.5.


1.5 is out of the question for me, I ONLY got parse errors, nothing would ever load, unlike some parse errors I've received before.

However you point out that 1.3.6 has one of the most annoying bugs ever that I totally forgot about (unsubscribing), which makes the app pretty much read only for me.


----------



## morac

vertigo235 said:


> 1.5 is out of the question for me, I ONLY got parse errors, nothing would ever load, unlike some parse errors I've received before.


I wasn't suggesting leaving it on 1.5. I was suggesting putting 1.5 back on temporarily to give the app author enough time to debug the add-on and put out a 1.5.1 or whatever.


----------



## vertigo235

sounds good to me, like I said 1.3.6 is basically only good for read only to me


----------



## Peter Redmer

We're re-installing 1.5.0 so the Forum Runner team can diagnose the parse error. Then, I'll roll back to 1.3.9 (if I can get it) or 1.3.6 (which I have) until the errors are fixed, unless 1.5.0 is fixed right away.


----------



## morac

Good luck trying to fix 1.5.0. I really hope it's something simple to fix.

If you do have to revert, please try to get 1.3.9 or 1.4.0. 1.3.6 has a lot of bugs in it and really isn't usable.


----------



## morac

Well that's odd, it's working again. Was 1.5.0 fixed or did you revert?

I'm guessing it's a revert since I'm still seeing wrong unread count on the home screen after reading subscribed threads.


----------



## Peter Redmer

According to the Forum Runner folks, 1.5.0 is now fixed, and I've updated to that. Please feel free to PM me if there are further issues so I can get in touch with them and get them resolved. Cheers!


----------



## eddyj

A quick check and it seems to be working...


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

I fixed an issue that was causing problems with VB3.6 boards and the new 1.5.0 add-on. If you see any more issues, please report them!

Thanks again guys.

Rob


----------



## morac

ClemsonJeeper said:


> I fixed an issue that was causing problems with VB3.6 boards and the new 1.5.0 add-on. If you see any more issues, please report them!
> 
> Thanks again guys.
> 
> Rob


The home page unread count for TCF still isn't updating as I read threads here. The unread count in the subscribed pane is correctly updating, but when I "exit" to the app's home page, the unread count isn't updated there. See screen shots. I need to go and mark all threads as read to get it to reset back to 0.

This started occurring after upgrading Forum Runner to 1.3.3. It worked fine under 1.3.2.


----------



## vertigo235

Everything seems to be working fine for me. Thanks for the quick work and attention on this!


----------



## Peter Redmer

I've reported the unread count issue to the Forum Runner folks.


----------



## vertigo235

morac said:


> The home page unread count for TCF still isn't updating as I read threads here. The unread count in the subscribed pane is correctly updating, but when I "exit" to the app's home page, the unread count isn't updated there. See screen shots. I need to go and mark all threads as read to get it to reset back to 0.
> 
> This started occurring after upgrading Forum Runner to 1.3.3. It worked fine under 1.3.2.


Hmm. I can't see our screenshots in forum runner.

Another issue perhaps?


----------



## morac

vertigo235 said:


> Hmm. I can't see our screenshots in forum runner.
> 
> Another issue perhaps?


I attached it using the actual site (web browser) which didn't add the images inline so that's not an issue. I'm going to try and update my post to add the images inline.


----------



## vertigo235

morac said:


> I attached it using the actual site (web browser) which didn't add the images inline so that's not an issue. I'm going to try and update my post to add the images inline.


I don't remember this being an issue before though.


----------



## vertigo235

Test


----------



## vertigo235

vertigo235 said:


> Test


yeah I can't view my own photos that I uploaded with the app, I don't think this is how it's supposed to work


----------



## morac

vertigo235 said:


> yeah I can't view my own photos that I uploaded with the app, I don't think this is how it's supposed to work


Your attachment shows up as a link, so it wasn't added inline either. I don't think it's supposed to work like that either, but it appears to be a problem with the actual forum software itself since it works the same way in both the app and with the site via web browser.


----------



## vertigo235

morac said:


> Your attachment shows up as a link, so it wasn't added inline either. I don't think it's supposed to work like that either, but it appears to be a problem with the actual forum software itself since it works the same way in both the app and with the site via web browser.


All I know is that it used to work just fine, they would show up as a box at the bottom of the post with a thumbnail, you would click on it and it would open up the picture.

It doesn't work like this now.


----------



## eddyj

Definitely a problem there.

But most of the picture handling is so much better. The thumbnails are better, they are in the correct position in the post, and they show up when quoted.


----------



## vertigo235

I posted a bug report over on the forumrunner website.

I'm thinking he doesn't do much testing with 3.6.x forums. Seems we always have problems here because of that.


----------



## vertigo235

eddyj said:


> Definitely a problem there.
> 
> But most of the picture handling is so much better. The thumbnails are better, they are in the correct position in the post, and they show up when quoted.


yeah, but only if they are referenced in the post, and if you click the photo it doesn't seem to open the full size image of the correct photo


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

vertigo235 said:


> yeah, but only if they are referenced in the post, and if you click the photo it doesn't seem to open the full size image of the correct photo


Just testing to see how the forum handles an attachment from the browser.

Edit: Yes, it looks like you have to click on the link which is a different permission bit than I check in the new plug-in. I'll take a look to see if this is easily fixable.


----------



## eddyj

Mike, I have a question for you that is not exactly TCF related. There are branded versions of FR for AVS Forum and DBS Talk. I understand that it allows users in those two Forums to use FR without having to pay for the app, and that is great. But for those of us that have the paid version of FR, it would be nice to have them available through the generic app. Is there any reason they are not? They could be "hidden" so they only show up is you search for them. It would be really nice to deal with one and not 3 apps.


----------



## vertigo235

eddyj said:


> Mike, I have a question for you that is not exactly TCF related. There are branded versions of FR for AVS Forum and DBS Talk. I understand that it allows users in those two Forums to use FR without having to pay for the app, and that is great. But for those of us that have the paid version of FR, it would be nice to have them available through the generic app. Is there any reason they are not? They could be "hidden" so they only show up is you search for them. It would be really nice to deal with one and not 3 apps.


I can answer this because he has answered it at least twice over on the FR website.

Essentially they are not included because the owners of those forums do not want them available in the FR app. If you want them available you will have to request this from the forum administrators.


----------



## eddyj

vertigo235 said:


> I can answer this because he has answered it at least twice over on the FR website.
> 
> Essentially they are not included because the owners of those forums do not want them available in the FR app. If you want them available you will have to request this from the forum administrators.


Mike Lang is the admin for those forums. Hence my asking him.


----------



## vertigo235

eddyj said:


> Mike Lang is the admin for those forums. Hence my asking him.


David Bott doesn't want it in tha FR app, so it wont happen.


----------



## Mike Lang

eddyj said:


> Mike, I have a question for you that is not exactly TCF related. There are branded versions of FR for AVS Forum and DBS Talk. I understand that it allows users in those two Forums to use FR without having to pay for the app, and that is great. But for those of us that have the paid version of FR, it would be nice to have them available through the generic app. Is there any reason they are not? They could be "hidden" so they only show up is you search for them. It would be really nice to deal with one and not 3 apps.


When we first tried the stock FR app it brought down the entire AVS site for several minutes. It turns out there were issues with the vast amount of third party hacks installed on the forum so a customized version had to be developed.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> When we first tried the stock FR app it brought down the entire AVS site for several minutes. It turns out there were issues with the vast amount of third party hacks installed on the forum so a customized version had to be developed.


That's too bad. But better the separate app than none!


----------



## morac

Okay there's obviously something wrong with the update. In order to get the app home page to recognize a subscribed thread as being read, I have to mark the entire sub-forum containing that thread as read. I never used to have to do that and it's definitely wrong.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> Okay there's obviously something wrong with the update. In order to get the app home page to recognize a subscribed thread as being read, I have to mark the entire sub-forum containing that thread as read. I never used to have to do that and it's definitely wrong.


I am not seeing that. In fact, the read stuff is working better than before. Not the counters, I never pay attention to those (although they do seem to be working for me). I am, not totally crazy about using bolded text to indicate unread, but they do seem to be working. In your shoes, I'd try reinstalling the app.

There is one thing I have noticed. I open up HH first, and then switch to the subscribed tab. If I read my subscribed threads, and then go back to HH, the threads may not be marked as read, until I do a "refresh" from the menu. This is normal, since the HH page does not refresh if I just switch tabs.


----------



## morac

What is HH?

I tried reinstalling and it seems to have fixed things. I'll see if it sticks.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> What is HH?
> 
> I tried reinstalling and it didn't fix the problem but I did notice something interesting. All the subscribed threads I had read became unread. I don't think reading threads is actually marking the threads as read according the server.
> 
> When I go back to the home screen the unread count will actually clear and then update to the old unread count. That also makes me think that reading threads isn't clearing the unread flag either. It's likely a cookie issue.


HH is Happy Hour, one of the sub-forums.


----------



## morac

Okay reinstalling fixed it. Not sure what was wrong, but at least it's working now.


----------



## eddyj

Hey guys, I am having an issue with Forum Runner and TCF. When I connect from the iPad, I get a Parse Error. I know it is TCF because if I remove TCF from my favorites, I do not get the message. Also, I am not getting the badges for TCF. Once I dismiss the message, all seems to work, it is just annoying to get it every time I open the app.

I only get this on the iPad, not on the iPhone, so I'm not sure it is on your end.


----------



## kaszeta

I get that occasionally as well. Logging out and back in seems to clear it.


----------



## eddyj

It did! You da man!


----------



## vertigo235

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Just testing to see how the forum handles an attachment from the browser.
> 
> Edit: Yes, it looks like you have to click on the link which is a different permission bit than I check in the new plug-in. I'll take a look to see if this is easily fixable.


Still working on this?


----------



## sushikitten

When I read threads from my subscribed list (in FR) they are not being marked as read. If I read the thread via the regular forum link, it gets marked as read. Manually refreshing the page doesn't help. 

Am I losing my mind, or are others getting this, too?


----------



## scottjf8

My 2 cents to the Dev guys... See if you can take more advantage of the large screen on the iPad. Maybe the forum list on a pane on the left or something.


----------



## eddyj

Report issues to the FR Support site, the guy is pretty good about answering them.

Jen, I would try to logout and back in, and see if that clears it.


----------



## sushikitten

eddyj said:


> Report issues to the FR Support site, the guy is pretty good about answering them.
> 
> Jen, I would try to logout and back in, and see if that clears it.


I was going to report it, but it only seems to be happening on TCF so thought maybe it was just a TCF issue.

Logging out now to test.


----------



## sushikitten

Now just waiting for a new response in any of my subscribed threads to check!


----------



## eddyj

Here is a response for you.


----------



## sushikitten

It works!

I guess I need to remember to add 'log off' when I encounter issues.


----------



## timckelley

scottjf8 said:


> <apple snobbery>
> I've never heard of an iTouch. Is it anything like an iPod Touch?
> </snob>
> 
> 
> 
> But really, the ForumRunner App (that works on the iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad) works REALLY well for TCF.


I bought the ipod touch, but am having trouble finding this app. I see it available for iphones, and ipad, but am having trouble finding the ipod touch version.


----------



## Fofer

Nearly all "iPhone" apps work on the iPod touch. The rare exceptions, of course, are ones that need the cell phone hardware.


Forum Runner happens to be a universal app, which means there's only one version, and it works natively on the iPhone, iPod touch, as well as iPad.


----------



## timckelley

The wierd thing is, in the app store, a different icon is there for the iphone vs ipad version, suggesting they're different in some way. But I take it that I should buy the iphone version? I suppose I could experiment by downloading the free version for iphone before getting the paid version. IIRC, the free version might be read-only, so if it works correctly, I guess I could then get the pay version.


----------



## Inundated

Inundated said:


> They are supposedly working on the Android version, though we're probably lucky if it will be announced other than as a message in this thread.


Worse than I feared, it wasn't even announced here!

ForumRunner is now available, both free and paid versions, in the Android Market.


----------



## timckelley

BTW, the iphone free version does work fine (with the ipod touch), so I'll probably upgrade soon to the paid version.


----------



## morac

Would it be possible to update to the latest Forum Runner plugin here?

The last update to the app added a nice feature which only works with the latest plugin.



> * Add support for displaying HTML, BBCode markup, and animated smilies in
> posts by tapping the post body you want to view (Requires forum to update add-on to latest version)


----------



## Peter Redmer

I didn't realize there was a new version; no updates were sent out by Forum Runner (previously I had been notified by email) so I apologize for the delay. Updating to the newest version as we speak.


----------



## morac

Thanks. I especially like that spoilers no longer show up until I tap on the posts.


----------



## morac

Hmm, I'm not sure if it's the new plugin or the new version of the app (or both), but I'm seeing posts with missing text. Most of the time I don't notice unless the whole post is blank or someone quotes the missing text (which is also missing in quotes). The TV talk back thread for "The Cape" has a lot of examples of this. 

I just reported this over at the support forums for the app.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure if it's the new plugin or the new version of the app (or both), but I'm seeing posts with missing text. Most of the time I don't notice unless the whole post is blank or someone quotes the missing text (which is also missing in quotes). The TV talk back thread for "The Cape" has a lot of examples of this.
> 
> I just reported this over at the support forums for the app.


Could this be related to spoilers? I had noticed the blank post, once.


----------



## morac

eddyj said:


> Could this be related to spoilers? I had noticed the blank post, once.


I don't think so since spoilers are replaced with the text " * SPOILER * " and in this case that's not there. I actually requested the spoilers feature. For example:



Spoiler



here's an example


----------



## timckelley

How do you view the spoiler? I can't figure out how to do it. I also amusingly notice that if I attempt to reply to a thread while holding the iPod upside down, the screen that opens up is upside down (won't rotate) even though the screen I came from (the other guy's post) already had undergone rotational correction.


----------



## morac

Tap in the body of the post with the spoiler. That opens the post in HTML view mode and you can see spoiler boxes.


----------



## timckelley

morac said:


> Tap in the body of the post with the spoiler. That opens the post in HTML view mode and you can see spoiler boxes.


Strangely, when I do that, nothing happens.


----------



## morac

timckelley said:


> Strangely, when I do that, nothing happens.


Make sure you have the latest version of the app. I know it works for the iOS version. Not sure about other versions.


----------



## timckelley

timckelley said:


> Strangely, when I do that, nothing happens.


Oops...false alarm. There was a pending update for forumrunner; I installed it, and it works now.


----------



## timckelley

Although the bit about the rotating still doesn't work in the latest version, but that's an insignificant problem, as a manual rotation by 180 degrees gets around it.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> I don't think so since spoilers are replaced with the text " * SPOILER * " and in this case that's not there. I actually requested the spoilers feature. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> here's an example


BTW, I am seeing the missing posts in another forum, so it is not a TCF issue only, it would seem. Have you reported it yet?


----------



## morac

eddyj said:


> BTW, I am seeing the missing posts in another forum, so it is not a TCF issue only, it would seem. Have you reported it yet?


I've posted about it on the Forum Runner forum, but haven't got a response yet.


----------



## morac

morac said:


> I've posted about it on the Forum Runner forum, but haven't got a response yet.


I got a response saying it will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> I got a response saying it will be fixed in the next release.


:up:


----------



## morac

Unfortunately the 1.4.1 update of the iOS app doesn't completely fix the problem. Some posts with missing text still display, but others do not.


----------



## eddyj

Too bad, I was just downloading it, for this fix.


----------



## vertigo235

Noticed that the avatars no longer show up in the thread previews anymore too.


----------



## vertigo235

vertigo235 said:


> Noticed that the avatars no longer show up in the thread previews anymore too.


Errr this is only on the subscribed tab apparently.


----------



## morac

So far I've only found 1 post with missing text, which I've reported. 

I'm seeing the same thing with Avatars. Actually the names of post authors and post preview text are missing as well. 

I reported this and was told it will be fixed.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> So far I've only found 1 post with missing text, which I've reported.
> 
> I'm seeing the same thing with Avatars. Actually the names of post authors and post preview text are missing as well.
> 
> I reported this and was told it will be fixed.


Thanks for that, I have not had a chance to play with the new version.


----------



## morac

eddyj said:


> Thanks for that, I have not had a chance to play with the new version.


The missing text thing affects all forums and is being worked on according to the app author.

The missing names, avatars and previews in the subscription tab is a problem specific to TCF. The app author said he'd work with this site on a fix.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Everytime I install a new update of the Forum Runner app, I get a badge on the icon. I have badges, alerts, and sounds all turned off in the Settings/Notifications for Forum Runner. Is there some place else I need to change a setting in order to not get badges?


----------



## morac

hummingbird_206 said:


> Everytime I install a new update of the Forum Runner app, I get a badge on the icon. I have badges, alerts, and sounds all turned off in the Settings/Notifications for Forum Runner. Is there some place else I need to change a setting in order to not get badges?


There's an option in the settings for Forum Runner whether or not to display badges. It's in the Settings app. Note this is the settings for Forum Runner itself, not the Notification settings.


----------



## hummingbird_206

morac said:


> There's an option in the settings for Forum Runner whether or not to display badges. It's in the Settings app. Note this is the settings for Forum Runner itself, not the Notification settings.


I went to the Forum Runner page in the app and I see icons for "Forum Browser" "Notification Settings" "Forum Runner Support" and TCF. Is this the Notification Settings you are talking about? If so, when I select that icon all I can do is log in/log out, there is no option to turn off badges there. The bagdes remain no matter whether I'm logged in or logged out. What am I missng?


----------



## morac

hummingbird_206 said:


> I went to the Forum Runner page in the app and I see icons for "Forum Browser" "Notification Settings" "Forum Runner Support" and TCF. Is this the Notification Settings you are talking about? If so, when I select that icon all I can do is log in/log out, there is no option to turn off badges there. The bagdes remain no matter whether I'm logged in or logged out. What am I missng?


Go to the iPhone Settings app. Scroll down till you find the Forum Runner settings.


----------



## crowfan

Go to the Settings app on your iPhone, then scroll down to the list of apps. Forum Runner is there. Touch it, and from there you can control the badges.


----------



## hummingbird_206

As I said in my original post, I have badges turned off for Forum Runner in the iPhone settings/notifications. But I'm still getting badges when I update the app.


----------



## morac

.


----------



## morac

Actually ignore that try logging out of TCF in the app and back in. If that doesn't work, delete app, reboot phone and reinstall.


----------



## hummingbird_206

morac said:


> Actually ignore that try logging out of TCF in the app and back in. If that doesn't work, delete app, reboot phone and reinstall.


Logging out of TCF and logging back in does get rid of the badges. I've done that before to clear them. It's just when I load an update to the app that I get the badges. Guess it's just me?


----------



## morac

morac said:


> The missing names, avatars and previews in the subscription tab is a problem specific to TCF. The app author said he'd work with this site on a fix.


That was quick. This is now working correctly for me.


----------



## vertigo235

Me too


----------



## sushikitten

Am I losing my mind? Threads used to have the avatar of the OP. Now they're of the last person who posted...???


----------



## sushikitten

Just in case things change, here's proof. 

ETA: of course there's an error on the photo attachment.


----------



## morac

sushikitten said:


> Am I losing my mind? Threads used to have the avatar of the OP. Now they're of the last person who posted...???


I thought so to, but the way it is now seems to be the norm since it's that way at all boards. I wonder why this changed?


----------



## sushikitten

I asked on their forums and got this answer:



> Yes, they show the avatar/post info of the last poster. The vast majority of people wanted to see the last post information, not the first post information.


I think that's completely bizarre. I often look for the avatar before the thread title. Why would you care who was the last person to post? I guess this is the impetus for me to turn off avatars entirely.


----------



## morac

sushikitten said:


> I asked on their forums and got this answer:
> 
> I think that's completely bizarre. I often look for the avatar before the thread title. Why would you care who was the last person to post? I guess this is the impetus for me to turn off avatars entirely.


You ask for this to be an option. If I can find your thread I'll add my opinion.


----------



## timckelley

I actually like it better this way, because I can remember who started which thread, but the last poster constantly changes, making that info more useful and newsworthy.


----------



## Fofer

Okay, that may work for subscribed threads, but how do you "remember" who's started a brand new thread?


----------



## timckelley

You'll find out when you open it. That data is only needed once per thread, while the last poster is potentially wanted multiple times per thread.


----------



## Fofer

But what if I want decide which threads to open, based on who started it?


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> But what if I want decide which threads to open, based on who started it?


The threads under the Forums area show the avatar of the thread starter. It's only the subscribed threads that show the last poster.


----------



## Fofer

Ah, gotcha. Thanks for that, morac.


----------



## timckelley

morac said:


> The threads under the Forums area show the avatar of the thread starter. It's only the subscribed threads that show the last poster.


That sounds like the best combination IMO.


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> Ah, gotcha. Thanks for that, morac.


Actually I was wrong. I could swear it was working that way the other day, but when I just checked threads under the forums show the last poster avatar too.

I agree with you, I don't like that.


----------



## Fofer

Oh, okay then, yeah, my original question stands. This should be changed (perhaps in the manner we've suggested here) or at the very least, left as a configurable option for the user.


----------



## stalemate

Yes, I really hate this new way of showing the preview of the most recent post in a thread. I don't like seeing the end before I have even read the beginning. I would actually be happy with no previews at all and I would just select the ones I want to open and read.


----------



## sushikitten

stalemate said:


> Yes, I really hate this new way of showing the preview of the most recent post in a thread. I don't like seeing the end before I have even read the beginning. I would actually be happy with no previews at all and I would just select the ones I want to open and read.


You can turn previews off in Settings, I believe.


----------



## timckelley

It sounds like the avatar thing will be fixed in version 1.4.3, to be released in the future. The developer there seems pretty darned quick to do user-requested enhancements, compared to other developers I've seen.


----------



## stalemate

sushikitten said:


> You can turn previews off in Settings, I believe.


Thanks! This just made my forum running day. I had never even looked in the settings and there were all kinds of goodies in there. 

For some reason I always forget about the settings for iOS apps. I guess my brain just doesn't think to look because I don't go into the device settings all that often.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## eddyj

stalemate said:


> Thanks! This just made my forum running day. I had never even looked in the settings and there were all kinds of goodies in there.
> 
> For some reason I always forget about the settings for iOS apps. I guess my brain just doesn't think to look because I don't go into the device settings all that often.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


You can also get rid of the annoying "Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner" in there too.


----------



## Fofer

stalemate said:


> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


Yeah, this sig really isn't necessary. It'll get old, fast. Would you mind turning that off?


----------



## stalemate

I think I turned that option on not understanding that it was *their* signature and not *my* signature. :down:

Is it gone?


----------



## eddyj

stalemate said:


> I think I turned that option on not understanding that it was *their* signature and not *my* signature. :down:
> 
> Is it gone?


Gone. And your "regular" signature is there. I think that is controlled by the Forum, not FR.


----------



## vertigo235

I totally agree.

Sent from my HP EliteBook 6930p using Internet Explorer 8.


----------



## sushikitten

I forget, too. But I think I asked for them to make previews an option, so I was watching for it.


----------



## morac

New version of the app is out for iOS. Says it requires a forum plugin update, if wasn't already done.

I'll test it. *Is this bold*?

Edit: nope it's not currently so the plugin needs updating.


----------



## Peter Redmer

It's bold now  Just updated to 1.6.1 so all should be good. Thanks for the notification--Forum Runner doesn't always send out updates, so I have no way of automatically knowing when an update is pushed (I've asked for it before though, just not sure if they offer it at all)


----------



## morac

So it is. Thanks.


----------



## Fofer

stalemate said:


> Yes, I really hate this new way of showing the preview of the most recent post in a thread. I don't like seeing the end before I have even read the beginning. I would actually be happy with no previews at all and I would just select the ones I want to open and read.


New version of FR out (1.4.2) -- now this is a user preference:



> Add new forum reading settings to allow you choose if you want to see the first or last post in a thread on thread summary screen


----------



## timckelley

I just updated to the current version and maybe noticed a problem. After reading a thread and returning to the subscribed thread list, the thread I just read was still tagged as unread. Reading it repeatedly wouldn't untag it. But exiting TCF back to the FR home screen and going back into TCF fixed it.


----------



## timckelley

Oh, and here's a new problem I started noticing today, even before I upgraded my FR version. Towards the end of the FH thinking thread, lots of people are quoting dthmj and posting stuff after. I can't see the stuff after the quoted material unless I click to see the HTML version of the post. Yet I've seen other people get quoted and nothing weird happens. I wonder if what's different about dthmj's quoted material is that it ends with an emoticon.


----------



## timckelley

One more weird thing: I can no longer see forumrunner in the settings menu.


----------



## eddyj

timckelley said:


> Oh, and here's a new problem I started noticing today, even before I upgraded my FR version. Towards the end of the FH thinking thread, lots of people are quoting dthmj and posting stuff after. I can't see the stuff after the quoted material unless I click to see the HTML version of the post. Yet I've seen other people get quoted and nothing weird happens. I wonder if what's different about dthmj's quoted material is that it ends with an emoticon.


There is an open bug about missing text in some posts. He knows about it, there is a thread in the support forum.

edit: it was supposed to be fixed.


----------



## timckelley

eddyj said:


> There is an open bug about missing text in some posts. He knows about it, there is a thread in the support forum.


Thanks... oops, I guess I should do more reading over there before posting over here.


----------



## Fofer

timckelley said:


> One more weird thing: I can no longer see forumrunner in the settings menu.


One of the new features mentioned in this version's release notes is that they moved the settings into the app itself. It's a good idea to read these notes, too. I try to always read notes on what the update offers, before I download and install.


----------



## Fofer

timckelley said:


> Thanks... oops, I guess I should do more reading over there before posting over here.





timckelley said:


> Thanks... oops, I guess I should do more reading over there before posting over here.





timckelley said:


> Thanks... oops, I guess I should do more reading over there before posting over here.


Looks like there's also a triple-posting bug.


----------



## timckelley

timckelley said:


> One more weird thing: I can no longer see forumrunner in the settings menu.


Ohhh I just noticed this is because it was moved to the FR home screen.


----------



## morac

timckelley said:


> I just updated to the current version and maybe noticed a problem. After reading a thread and returning to the subscribed thread list, the thread I just read was still tagged as unread. Reading it repeatedly wouldn't untag it. But exiting TCF back to the FR home screen and going back into TCF fixed it.


Trying logging out of TCF and back in.


----------



## timckelley

That triple post happened when TCF slowed down a whole bunch for me.. not sure why it showed up triple; I'd delete two of them, but I can't figure out how to do that on FR.


----------



## eddyj

We still have issues with missing text. I have updated the thread over there.


----------



## timckelley

morac said:


> Trying logging out of TCF and back in.


Yes, that does it, but it's a pain to do that everytime I want a refreshed list. Before the version upgrade, it refreshed automatically every time I backed out of a thread back to the subscribed list.


----------



## morac

eddyj said:


> We still have issues with missing text. I have updated the thread over there.


Yeah it looks like FR doesn't like sad emotes. For example:



All this is missing.


----------



## morac

timckelley said:


> Yes, that does it, but it's a pain to do that everytime I want a refreshed list. Before the version upgrade, it refreshed automatically every time I backed out of a thread back to the subscribed list.


You should only need to do this once. Try this:

1. Log out. 
2. Exit the app and kill it by double tapping home and tap and holding on the app icon till it wiggles and then tap X. 
3. Run FR again and log back in.

If it's still and issue, log out, uninstall and reinstall the app (might want to reboot phone between uninstall and reinstall) and then log back in.


----------



## timckelley

morac said:


> You should only need to do this once. Try this:
> 
> 1. Log out.
> 2. Exit the app and kill it by double tapping home and tap and holding on the app icon till it wiggles and then tap X.
> 3. Run FR again and log back in.
> 
> If it's still and issue, log out, uninstall and reinstall the app (might want to reboot phone between uninstall and reinstall) and then log back in.


Speaking of #2: I've heard about this "double-home click", but does nothing on my iPod Touch. Is this an iPhone-only feature or something? I've never known how to kill an app.


----------



## Fofer

What iOS version are you running? This is new with iOS 4.x and multitasking.

Double-Home Click pulls up the app switcher.


----------



## morac

timckelley said:


> Speaking of #2: I've heard about this "double-home click", but does nothing on my iPod Touch. Is this an iPhone-only feature or something? I've never known how to kill an app.


It should work on all devices that support multitasking (iPhone 3G does not, not sure about touch). You need to be using iOS 4.0 or above though.


----------



## Fofer

Of course if his device doesn't support multitasking then he wouldn't need to "kill" the app. Exiting out of it would be sufficient.


----------



## timckelley

Under settings/general/about? It says 4.2.1, so I assume that must be my version. Also, I tried logging off, exiting the app, and logging on, and still the read indicator will only refresh when I go to the FR home screen.


----------



## Fofer

Okay, so you have multitasking. Double tap home should let you pull up the dock of recent apps, and from there you can force quit it.


----------



## timckelley

I assume the home button is that mechanical round button at the bottom of the screen. For me, double-clicking it does the same as single-clicking: brings up the home screen, but no task list. I also only recently bought this iPod brand-new.


----------



## morac

I looked it up and multitasking only works on the 3rd generation or higher of the touch. I'm guessing you have an earlier model. Though the 3rd gen came out in 2009 so if you got it recently I would think it would support multitasking. 

Easy way to tell is by size. If it's 8 or 16 GB it's 2nd generation. If it's 64 GB it's 3rd. 32 GB could be any gen.


----------



## timckelley

Thanks for figuring that out. I have an 8gb 2nd generation. I knew I could have gone for the 3rd generation, but they're more expensive, and the extra features weren't worth it to for what I wanted the iPod for.

Btw I did wind up reporting the apparent bug I'm seeing.


----------



## timckelley

Does anybody know how to figure out what version of forumrunner we're running? I could swear I used to find this under settings (on my iTouch), but I'm not seeing it now.

I'm wondering, because apparently a new version upgrade just got installed, and I see now that when I back out of a thread to the subscribed list, the unread indicator gets automatically updated. (IOW, I like this change.)

So I logged onto the forumrunner support forum to view what all changes were implemented in this last upgrade, but if I'm reading right, the last upgrade mentioned is one that happened several weeks ago. I'm guessing that the version number of that most recent documented info won't match the version number on my iPod Touch. Maybe that changes thread over on the support forum hasn't yet been updated.


----------



## Mike Lang

Bottom of the settings page under version.


----------



## timckelley

Mike Lang said:


> Bottom of the settings page under version.


 I just wasn't scrolling past the page bottom, so I wasn't seeing it. 

I see I'm now at 1.4.3, and the most recent documented version upgrade over on the changes subforum is 1.4.2. I guess I'll wait until they document it to read what other interesting changes happened.


----------



## morac

I don't know what happened or why, but all the sudden the app seemed to lose track of the number of unread subscribed threads I had. It said I had 3 unread threads when I only had 1. The one unread thread jumped to the wrong place in the thread. When I was finished it said I had 2 unread threads when I had none.

I logged out from within the app and then logged back in and all the sudden it showed 7 old threads as unread. At that point, I simply went and marked all threads as read.

I hope this is a one time fluke.


----------



## Fofer

Why your TCF Read/Unmarkers changed -- and why this is GOOD


----------



## morac

I loved this app until the 1.4.4 update. Now it crashes nearly every time I resume the app and sometimes when simply browsing forums.


----------



## brianp6621

morac said:


> I loved this app until the 1.4.4 update. Now it crashes nearly every time I resume the app and sometimes when simply browsing forums.


No issues here. Maybe you should try a reinstall.


----------



## morac

brianp6621 said:


> No issues here. Maybe you should try a reinstall.


I managed to stop the crashing, but I had to remove all my other favorite forums except for this one. I still get Http connection errors periodically though.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> I managed to stop the crashing, but I had to remove all my other favorite forums except for this one. I still get Http connection errors periodically though.


Try the full delete/reinstall. It cleared up some similar stuff for me, a while back.


----------



## morac

eddyj said:


> Try the full delete/reinstall. It cleared up some similar stuff for me, a while back.


Just tried that, it didn't help. It seems to mainly crash if I have unread subscribed threads so I get a push notification, open FR and it crashes.

I wish I had save the old version since I had no problems with that version.


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> Just tried that, it didn't help. It seems to mainly crash if I have unread subscribed threads so I get a push notification, open FR and it crashes.
> 
> I wish I had save the old version since I had no problems with that version.


Report details of the bug; they are very responsive and will fix it.


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> Report details of the bug; they are very responsive and will fix it.


I did report it. He thinks it's a regression, but he's not sure. I have to wait for his next release to see if it's fixed or not, which could be a while.

I just remembered that iTunes moves old versions to the trash so I found 1.4.3 which I'll probably install if a fix doesn't come out soon as I'm crashing around 75% of the time I resume the app. The downside is that there's no way to update all apps except that one on the phone making updating apps more difficult.


----------



## BrettStah

morac said:


> The downside is that there's no way to update all apps except that one on the phone making updating apps more difficult.


FWIW, there is a free JB app named "StayOpened" that makes that less annoying - it basically keeps the App Store open when you install any app, so you can click on individual apps one after the other rather quickly, skipping the ones you don't want to install.


----------



## morac

BrettStah said:


> FWIW, there is a free JB app named "StayOpened" that makes that less annoying - it basically keeps the App Store open when you install any app, so you can click on individual apps one after the other rather quickly, skipping the ones you don't want to install.


I don't jb my phone since from what I've seen from someone who did, his phone became a lot less stable. I pick a functioning phone over the few things I'd gain by jbing.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> Just tried that, it didn't help. It seems to mainly crash if I have unread subscribed threads so I get a push notification, open FR and it crashes.
> 
> I wish I had save the old version since I had no problems with that version.


I winder if it is related to notifications. I have those turned off, or I would get one every 5 seconds.  Although I do get notifications for IMs, I think.


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> I don't jb my phone since from what I've seen from someone who did, his phone became a lot less stable. I pick a functioning phone over the few things I'd gain by jbing.


The best is a jailbroken iPhone that's no less stable. Heck, with some of the tools I've gained to better manage this thing, it sometimes feels _more_ stable than a stock iPhone.


----------



## sushikitten

Is there am easy change that can be made so that when attaching photos via Forum Runner, it actually appears inline instead of as an attachment?


----------



## morac

There was just a major update that requires an update of the forum add-on for certain functionality. 

Could TPTB update the add-on to the latest version?


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> There was just a major update that requires an update of the forum add-on for certain functionality.


What new functionality is added?


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> What new functionality is added?


Here's the change list for the iOS app:


> * Major UI Overhaul
> * Allow uploads of avatar from your profile by tapping the avatar(1)
> * New profile screen including views to show new profile fields
> * Photo album support for vBulletin (1). Create albums and upload photos to the gallery!
> * New advanced message editor that allows you to easily manage your attachments as well as post links and your location
> * Attach inline images in the advanced message editor
> * List your favorited subforums inside the app at "Subscribed->Forums"(1)
> * Delete your own posts from Advanced edit screen (if you have permission)(1)
> 
> (1) - Requires forum add-on to be updated


----------



## crowfan

FWIW, the icon is different, but otherwise the UI looks largely the same to me.


----------



## Peter Redmer

morac said:


> There was just a major update that requires an update of the forum add-on for certain functionality.
> 
> Could TPTB update the add-on to the latest version?


Updating as we speak...


----------



## morac

Peter Redmer said:


> Updating as we speak...


Thanks. Looks like I can add specific sub forums to the favorites screen now.


----------



## Peter Redmer

You're welcome! As a warning, though, when I did the upgrade to 1.7.0 it was listed on ForumRunner's site as a "BETA," so it might be quirky (I haven't tested it yet myself)


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> Thanks. Looks like I can add specific sub forums to the favorites screen now.


That's not new. I've had Happy Hour sub-forum on my Forum Runner favorites screen for many, many months now. Both on my iPad and iPhone.

The new feature is described as:



> List your favorited subforums inside the app at "Subscribed->Forums"(1)


That means all it's added is a way to list in a different section, your (already favorited, likely in previous versions) subforums.


----------



## Fofer

Peter Redmer said:


> You're welcome! As a warning, though, when I did the upgrade to 1.7.0 it was listed on ForumRunner's site as a "BETA," so it might be quirky (I haven't tested it yet myself)


Thanks for this! You continue to rock, Peter!

I note that this FR server-side update includes the code fix that I pushed for, and asked to be incorporated here on TCF, back in the YouTube Embed Video Fiasco thread. Once I communicated this bug to the FR staff, and confirmed the fix to be working, I asked them to roll it into their next server update, which they said they would. And they did. :up:

What this essentially means is that now, any videos that are embedded in threads here, using the old BBcode or the new auto-parsing AnyMedia method, _are, in fact, viewable on iOS..._ at least if the visitor is using Forum Runner (which they really should be using, it's a much better experience than Mobile Safari.)

This post, in FR, now looks like this:










I just confirmed that clicking each now brings up the appropriate mobile YouTube page in FR's embedded browser, and that both videos both played. It didn't used to work that way.

It would be slicker of course if FR could actually keep the videos embedded so a new page wouldn't need to be opened, but that's a minor niggle.

Previously, the link with the new way wouldn't play, as it would be mangled by the addition of the [ / media] tag at the end, making the URL not work. Basically the visitor was locked out of viewing these videos and had very little recourse, other than to try open the page in FR's embedded browser, to copy the URL, and then open Safari, paste the URL, edit the URL to remove the extra bits... lots of hassle just to watch a YouTube clip.

At least now these videos WORK. That's justification for this update alone, in my book. :up:


----------



## Einselen

Question about FR. When I go to my subscribed threads page/tab if I have say 20 threads that have new posts and I go to page 2 to read the ones after 10 then go back using the arrow it takes me back to the first page. Is there a way to have it go back just to the page I was on?


----------



## pteronaut

Einselen said:


> Question about FR. When I go to my subscribed threads page/tab if I have say 20 threads that have new posts and I go to page 2 to read the ones after 10 then go back using the arrow it takes me back to the first page. Is there a way to have it go back just to the page I was on?


If there's a way to stop FR from re-loading the subscribed threads page, I'd sure like to know aswell.


----------



## Einselen

pteronaut said:


> If there's a way to stop FR from re-loading the subscribed threads page, I'd sure like to know aswell.


Maybe I should head over to the FR site and suggest instead of showing all subbed threads just show the new ones much like VB does when using the site. Then when it does reload it won't show that thread you just completed reading.


----------



## morac

Einselen said:


> Question about FR. When I go to my subscribed threads page/tab if I have say 20 threads that have new posts and I go to page 2 to read the ones after 10 then go back using the arrow it takes me back to the first page. Is there a way to have it go back just to the page I was on?


I'm not sure I understand the question. There's a next page button at the bottom of the first page. You can also use the number links at the top to navigate.


----------



## Einselen

morac said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question. There's a next page button at the bottom of the first page. You can also use the number links at the top to navigate.


When I go to the second page and read a thread there I use the back arrow at the top of the screen. It takes me back to page 1 regardless if I was on page 2, 3, 4 etc.


----------



## morac

Einselen said:


> When I go to the second page and read a thread there I use the back arrow at the top of the screen. It takes me back to page 1 regardless if I was on page 2, 3, 4 etc.


I'm not seeing that. I just went to page 5 of my subscribe list and went to the first thread on that page. When I tapped the "subscribed" arrow at the top, it took me back to page 5.


----------



## Einselen

morac said:


> I'm not seeing that. I just went to page 5 of my subscribe list and went to the first thread on that page. When I tapped the "subscribed" arrow at the top, it took me back to page 5.


It doesn't do it for old posts (my guess is due to not having to change the formatting and/or read flags) but it does happen anytime I have a new post in a thread on the second page as it seems to reload the subscribed tab/page.


----------



## eddyj

Einselen said:


> It doesn't do it for old posts (my guess is due to not having to change the formatting and/or read flags) but it does happen anytime I have a new post in a thread on the second page as it seems to reload the subscribed tab/page.


Happens to me too, any time I read a subscribed thread with unread posts that then "back out" to the Subscribed page. It reloads the Subscribed threads and leaves you at the beginning of the list (Page 1). Annoys me too, but not enough to have requested it changed. Yet.


----------



## timckelley

Sometimes the subscribed list gets refreshed when I back into to from a thread, even when I'm using firefox on a desktop computer (no FR).


----------



## morac

eddyj said:


> Happens to me too, any time I read a subscribed thread with unread posts that then "back out" to the Subscribed page. It reloads the Subscribed threads and leaves you at the beginning of the list (Page 1). Annoys me too, but not enough to have requested it changed. Yet.


I'd recommend reporting it in the Forum Runner Support forums to get it in the "to fix queue". The FR author appears to have slowed down on development. He seems to be overwhelmed. It used to be that problems reported would be fixed in the next release. Now it takes quite a long time for bugs to be fixed.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> I'd recommend reporting it in the Forum Runner Support forums to get it in the "to fix queue". The FR author appears to have slowed down on development. He seems to be overwhelmed. It used to be that problems reported would be fixed in the next release. Now it takes quite a long time for bugs to be fixed.


Done.


----------



## scottjf8

I get this error trying to post a pic from my camera on here. Shouldn't FR know the size limits and format automatically? Otherwise I have no way to post the pic from the phone.


----------



## sushikitten

scottjf8 said:


> I get this error trying to post a pic from my camera on here. Shouldn't FR know the size limits and format automatically? Otherwise I have no way to post the pic from the phone.


You have to change the FR settings to have a lower resolution photo (which is then lower for every forum you post to, unless you change it before each photo). I asked earlier if TCF could increase their size limit and they did (I think it was like 150kb initially) but it's still not enough for a really decent picture. I've pretty much given up posting photos via FR here because of this, and because they don't inline.


----------



## Einselen

The latest version fixed the subscription issue. Now should we ask for a webOS version?


----------



## morac

I upgraded to version 1.5.5 and now every time I go to the home screen on my iPad or iPhone (both on IOS 4.3.5) and go back into the app (multitasking), the app crashes about 5 seconds later. Basically I can't exit the app while posting since I'll lose my post when I go back in as it always crashes. That's a major bug introduced in 1.5.5. 

Has anyone upgraded and if so are you having this problem? It's extremely annoying. I posted a message in the Forum Runner support forums.

Edit: I pulled the logs and it looks like the crash is being caused by a typo. I'm hoping the author can push through a update to fix it. In the meantime I'd recommend everyone to not upgrade to 1.5.5.


----------



## eddyj

Thanks for the warning! I'll stay at 1.5.4 for now.


----------



## mtnagel

I'm not seeing that behavior and I've upgraded.


----------



## morac

mtnagel said:


> I'm not seeing that behavior and I've upgraded.


You can run the app, press the home button and then resume it and not crash?

I've tested on two iOS devices running iOS 4.3.5 and both crash, even after a fresh install (both paid and free app). Obviously only iOS 4 and higher would be affected since earlier iOS didn't have multitasking.


----------



## mtnagel

Yes. No crashing. I'm running 4.2.1 though.


----------



## morac

Odd since I can reproduce it and even dumped the log file using the System Staus app and can see the reason it's failing is because the function that tries to refresh the home screen badges is using the wrong name (typo). Apparently if iOS can't find a function it throws an exception which causes the app to crash. See http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=959


----------



## vertigo235

It definitely happens to me. 

Very annoying. I wish I would have read this thread first.


----------



## morac

The app author said he sent a fixed version to Apple, so we're waiting on Apple now.


----------



## Fofer

Thanks for doing the legwork on that, morac.


----------



## eddyj

Good! :up:

I hate to have to manually manage updates to avoid bad ones.


----------



## Scooter

Ah, thanks for the heads up. I just installed the update on my iPad and it crashed on the first try. All I was doing was scrolling through a thread, then POOF! Bye-bye Forum Runner. 

Seems to be okay for now. Btw, I LOVE forum runner. I rarely use Safari on my iPhone or iPad these days. Take it as a compliment, I hang around here a LOT!


----------



## morac

1.5.6 is out now. It fixed the crash.


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> 1.5.6 is out now. It fixed the crash.


Thanks. I was waiting for your blessing.


----------



## mtnagel

Why did forum runner change my link text to the thread title? Here's what I see in forum runner and then what I see when I click the post.


----------



## morac

It doesn't actually change the link text, it only replaces text with the thread titles when looking at the post in Forum Runner. If you tap the post you can see the original link text.

Why it does that, I have no idea. I complained to the app author about it, but got no response.


----------



## mtnagel

Yeah I saw that it doesn't change the actual text - poor choice of words.


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> It doesn't actually change the link text, it only replaces text with the thread titles when looking at the post in Forum Runner.


Yeah, I really dislike that "feature" too. I'd like posts to appear on my smartphone as close as possible to the way they appear in a regular web browser, identically to the way the original poster intended. I wish this was a Forum Runner "feature" the user could choose to toggle off.


----------



## Drewster

Any way for ForumRunner to display in a larger font size?


----------



## vertigo235

altequeta said:


> People who work free frequently may win some supplements to expropriate them get better benefits from their workouts Sometimes these people bear supplements are protected and in other cases they are not sheltered at all There are coextensive with cases where there is counting up people think is bona fide, that is as a matter of fact very dangerous One example of such a product is whey protein Whey protein is a artefact that people make, mostly men, because women wait on to throw away soy protein powders, in directive to meet their protein needs every day In this article we will discuss three Whey Protein Dangers bear in mind to squirm before using another whey protein
> More at wheyproteindangerss com/]Whey Protein Dangers


Thanks!


----------



## Drewster

I don't recall, is TCF only on ForumRunner, or is Tapatalk available as well?

I recently used Tapatalk for a couple forums that only use it. Wow, it's a much richer forum environment than ForumRunner. It's matured very, very well.


----------



## vertigo235

FR only. 

When they those FR tapatalk was pretty weak IMO. But yes it's much better now.


----------



## Drewster

Yes, I remember trying Tapatalk here. FR was much better at the time, and didn't have the annoying HTTP pop-up that prompts the user to go download an app.


----------



## morac

I think the FR author is burned out or something. He used to be very responsive to feature requests and bug reports both here and on his forums. Now he is a lot less responsive, frequently ignoring threads completely on his support forums and not fixing really old bugs which he said he'd fix.


----------



## Drewster

Didn't he branch out to Android and maybe other platforms too?


----------



## morac

Drewster said:


> Didn't he branch out to Android and maybe other platforms too?


Yes he did.


----------



## smark

Would love to see Tapatalk turned on here since its free for the board owners.


----------



## timckelley

I've never used tapatalk. Out of curiosity, do people think it does a better job than forumrunner?


----------



## smark

timckelley said:


> I've never used tapatalk. Out of curiosity, do people think it does a better job than forumrunner?


I think so personally. I've found it very intuitive.


----------



## vertigo235

I think it does now. But not when forum runner was chosen for this site.


----------



## morac

Has anyone gotten push notfications from the app recently? I'm using the iOS version and stopped getting them about a week or two ago.

Edit:

Forum Runner author has confirmed there's problems with push on Apple devices. I actually just got some about 10 minutes ago, which is the first time I've seen them in a while.


----------



## timckelley

Say, is it true that there's no way from forumrunner to jump to a post from another post that's quoting it?


----------



## Drewster

Anyone know how to contact the ForumRunner developers? I have a bunch of iOS crash logs to send them.


----------



## mbklein

Drewster said:


> Anyone know how to contact the ForumRunner developers? I have a bunch of iOS crash logs to send them.


http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/


----------



## Drewster

mbklein said:


> http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/


I was hoping to find a usable email address, is I have a few MB of crashlogs to send them. Ah well. I posted in the iOS support area...


----------



## brianp6621

Yep


----------



## mbklein

I'm in total agreement.


----------



## morac

I haven't been getting push notifications again the past few days. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## timckelley

Something's been consistently happening lately with forumrunner, which is annoying:

When I'm several pages behind on a thread, and catching up, just as I arrive to the last page, forumrunner bombs / aborts before I have a chance to read a word of it, and to add insult to injury, it marks the whole thread as read.


----------



## morac

Forum Runner's push servers are broken again. This is happening more and more often and the app author takes his sweet time getting around to fixing it (which doesn't take long once he decides to do it). The app author is a lot less responsive than he originally was (namely he takes days or weeks to respond, if ever). Work on the app itself seems to have halted as he isn't putting out updates anymore (new features or bug fixes). He said he'd add a fix to something that broke over a year ago, "in the next release.". That was like 6 releases ago.

Anyone know if Tapatalk works with this forum? That app appears to have better support, is being updated and supports instant push notifications (instead of 15 Forum Runner's minute delayed ones, when Forum Runner is working).


----------



## eddyj

morac said:


> Forum Runner's push servers are broken again. This is happening more and more often and the app author takes his sweet time getting around to fixing it (which doesn't take long once he decides to do it). The app author is a lot less responsive than he originally was (namely he takes days or weeks to respond, if ever). Work on the app itself seems to have halted as he isn't putting out updates anymore (new features or bug fixes). He said he'd add a fix to something that broke over a year ago, "in the next release.". That was like 6 releases ago.
> 
> Anyone know if Tapatalk works with this forum? That app appears to have better support, is being updated and supports instant push notifications (instead of 15 Forum Runner's minute delayed ones, when Forum Runner is working).


I read a complaint about the lack of updates that said the company had been sold and that's when development crawled to a halt. Maybe it is time to check out Tapatalk indeed.


----------



## Fofer

The company was sold alright... to vBulletin. 

And it's not entirely up to us to "check out Tapatalk." The PTB here would have to install the Tapatalk plugin on the server for it to even work, and they've decided not to, for whatever reason.


----------



## SullyND

Fofer said:


> The PTB here would have to install the Tapatalk plugin on the server for it to even work, and they've decided not to, for whatever reason.


Didn't they start out with Tapatalk and have issues with it before switching to Forumrunner?


----------



## morac

SullyND said:


> Didn't they start out with Tapatalk and have issues with it before switching to Forumrunner?


Yes, but since that time Tapatalk had vastly improved, while ForumRunner is stagnating almost to the point of being abandoned.


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> The company was sold alright... to vBulletin.


That actually explains a lot. With the Forum Runner plugin included as part of vBulletin, there's no need to work to attract forum owners since they'll likely just use what they already have. Also I think Forum Runner is run by a handful of people, at most. I think one guy does all the coding. He's probably overwhelmed.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> The company was sold alright... to vBulletin.
> 
> And it's not entirely up to us to "check out Tapatalk." The PTB here would have to install the Tapatalk plugin on the server for it to even work, and they've decided not to, for whatever reason.


Well, I can check it out with other forums that use it, and if it turns out to be worth it, we can ask the PTB for it.

Mike, if you are reading this, do you get any better support on DBSTalk with the "branded" ForumRunner?


----------



## timckelley

I did install tapatalk a couple of months ago, as there's another forum I wanted to be able to read on my iPod, and that forum is on tapatalk, but not on forumrunner.


----------



## Mike Lang

We switched from FR to Tapatalk on AVS while we finish development on a new HTML5 mobile version. FR didn't work at all on the new AVS platform & Tapatalk is a bit handicapped. Folks prefer the old FR over Tapatalk based on feedback.


----------



## morac

Mike Lang said:


> We switched from FR to Tapatalk on AVS while we finish development on a new HTML5 mobile version. FR didn't work at all on the new AVS platform & Tapatalk is a bit handicapped. Folks prefer the old FR over Tapatalk based on feedback.


I have nothing against FR other than it really doesn't appear to be being supported anymore. At least not for the users. The company seems to be one guy, Rob. He is the developer and support person. My guess is that he is overwhelmed or something, but he doesn't even log into to his own support forum daily.

A few examples:

1. Push notifications problems:
a) Push notifications stop working if I read this forum via the web site. I've complained about this in the past and never really got a response as to why this happens. Also push will only be sent to the last device to read a forum, it's not sent to all devices. The author claims that's not possible, but other apps have no problem with this.
b) Push notifications break periodically. They broke around July 25th and I posted on July 27th that they were broken in the FR support forums. This was followed by a number of other posts complaining about the same thing. A little over a week later the FR author posted that he found and fixed the problem. Push then broke again on Aug 14th at which time I posted again to the forums. Push is still currently broken.

2. Menu reordering on iPad - This was accidentally removed in May 2011. In July 2011, the app author said it would be added back in the 2nd upcoming release. In Septemeber 2011 it was stated it was still on the to do list, but there was no ETA. Further queries as to the status were ignored.

3. Crashes. I've experienced a number of crashes in the private message area, especially when deleting messages. I've reported these over a year ago.


----------



## Fofer

Maybe he's not overwhelmed so much as he's no longer interested. Feels like he's "cashed out."


----------



## eddyj

I have not even reported or given up on various bugs, like how it handles threads where the last post or the next unread post is from an ignored user. I am lucky my menu was ordered before that went away. Various other things. But with nothing ever getting fixed, and no upgrades in forever (he added some new platforms, but the old stuff did not get fixed) why bother to even report them.


----------



## Fofer

eddyj said:


> I am lucky my menu was ordered before that went away.


Right but if you ever need to set up a new iOS device, without a previous backup, or troubleshoot by deleting FR and re-installing it... you'll lose that order.


----------



## eddyj

Fofer said:


> Right but if you ever need to set up a new iOS device, without a previous backup, or troubleshoot by deleting FR and re-installing it... you'll lose that order.


Hence the lucky part.


----------



## vertigo235

Mike Lang said:


> We switched from FR to Tapatalk on AVS while we finish development on a new HTML5 mobile version. FR didn't work at all on the new AVS platform & Tapatalk is a bit handicapped. Folks prefer the old FR over Tapatalk based on feedback.


The new html5 over there looks Pretty good.

Not a fan of the new desktop forum though.


----------



## Inundated

vertigo235 said:


> The new html5 over there looks Pretty good.
> 
> Not a fan of the new desktop forum though.


Don't have the HTML5 over at AVS yet, unless they opened it to everyone.


----------



## Drewster

Mike Lang said:


> We switched from FR to Tapatalk on AVS while we finish development on a new HTML5 mobile version. FR didn't work at all on the new AVS platform & Tapatalk is a bit handicapped. Folks prefer the old FR over Tapatalk based on feedback.


Is that why my (paid) AVS/ForumRunner app doesn't work any more?

Will the generic Tapatalk app work?


----------



## Mike Lang

Tapatalk works on the new platform. But like I said, it's a bit handicapped.

For one thing, it doesn't seems to be able to handle the new threaded PM format.


----------



## morac

I found/remembered another problem. FR let's users delete posts, but that doesn't work here for some reason. Deleting via the app does nothing. I reported that awhile ago as well.


----------



## SullyND

It's possible to enable both FR and Tapatalk on a forum - right?


----------



## eddyj

SullyND said:


> It's possible to enable both FR and Tapatalk on a forum - right?


I am pretty sure yes, I think another forum I go to has both. But I have not checked it out.


----------



## Drewster

Turn out all of my regular forums can use both... Except this one.


----------



## eddyj

Drewster said:


> Turn out all of my regular forums can use both... Except this one.


Well, has anyone requested it? I haven't, since I don't use Tapatalk. I might try it this weekend.


----------



## morac

I got a reply pm from the original app author on his forums, about the recent issues with push not working. He said he'd look into it, but he has limited access to the push servers. I don't know what that means exactly. It kind of sounds like things are being moved over the vBulletin HQ. I hope I'm just misinterpreting things, but as he's only support person I'm aware of and he's rarely online these days...


----------



## morac

Anyone else having an issue posting a one line message? I can't send until I hit return.
I'm also having problems editing one line messages. When I do so, I can't select an edit spot. It simply writes over the whole post.

Edit:

Apparently it's a compatibility issue with iOS 6.
http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2009


----------



## BrettStah

Trying on line.


----------



## eddyj

To edit, add a return at the end.


----------



## sushikitten

Getting used to that is a PITA.


----------



## sushikitten

Another issue? You can't see more than six typed lines. I noticed when I was composing a new thread this morning. I had to write it in email and paste it. Ugh.

ETA: interestingly, it doesn't happen on the other forums I use. I wonder if TCF needs an update?


----------



## sushikitten

Interesting. I've since written a few posts that are longer than six lines with no problem whatsoever. I have no idea what could've been the problem with that one post.


----------



## mbklein

sushikitten said:


> Interesting. I've since written a few posts that are longer than six lines with no problem whatsoever. I have no idea what could've been the problem with that one post.


Did you start it in landscape mode and then rotate back to portrait? FR sometimes doesn't make that switch very gracefully.


----------



## sushikitten

mbklein said:


> Did you start it in landscape mode and then rotate back to portrait? FR sometimes doesn't make that switch very gracefully.


Nope.


----------



## timckelley

Here's some strange forumrunner behavior I've had for the last few weeks. Often, but now always, if I click the button to reply to a thread, it'll correctly open the box where I can type a reply, but the <send> button is dimmed out, so I can't send any message.

My cumbersome workaround is to quote a random post of that thread, delete the quoted text, type my reply, and hit <send>.


----------



## Fofer

Known issue with iOS 6. Hitting <return> key first also works around the issue.

Word is the developer will be fixing it sometime... soon?


----------



## timckelley

That's for that easier workaround than what I've been doing.


----------



## scottjf8

Guessing what I'm reading on this thread that iPhone 5 updates won't even be coming? The shortened screen on it makes it tough for me to use - I keep missing the spacebar... annoying...


----------



## brianp6621

scottjf8 said:


> Guessing what I'm reading on this thread that iPhone 5 updates won't even be coming? The shortened screen on it makes it tough for me to use - I keep missing the spacebar... annoying...


Yep.I mistype a TON in FR now due to the keyboard placement.


----------



## morac

scottjf8 said:


> Guessing what I'm reading on this thread that iPhone 5 updates won't even be coming? The shortened screen on it makes it tough for me to use - I keep missing the spacebar... annoying...


They are "working on it", but at the snail's pace things are going over there, I wouldn't expect it any time soon. Kind of odd how with one developer, things got done fairly quickly. Now with "developers" it takes much longer.

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1954


----------



## mtnagel

So I just figured out you could "swipe to delete" a thread. What exactly does that do? Ignore?


----------



## Fofer

Since it only appears on Subscribed threads, I am going to guess it unsubscribes.


----------



## Drewster

I've been seeing a TON of disconnects, timeouts and parse errors lately. Anyone else?

(ios 6 on an iPhone 4)


----------



## eddyj

Not particularly (iOS6, 4S).


----------



## Drewster

A couple weeks ago they posted on their support forum that their iOS 6 update was nearly done and in internal QA.


----------



## timckelley

I'm not sure if this is a bug or not, but very often I see somebody post a link in forumrunner to a post in another thread (sometimes in a different forum), and when I click on the link the correct thread comes up, but a whole screen of posts is visible, with no indication which post the linker intended for me to see.


----------



## eddyj

I don't think that links to other posts has ever worked correctly, has it?


----------



## Drewster

I'm getting really tired of parse errors and force-quitting Forum Runner.


----------



## eddyj

Have you tried deleting it and reinstalling it? I've had no issues lately, other than sometimes clicking on a thread and getting a blank page. Going back and clicking again always fixes that. iPad for me, BTW.


----------



## mbklein

Ooh, good point.


----------



## brianp6621

FINALLY native i5 support. Hopefully the bugs are squashed as well.


----------



## Fofer

FINALLY, our our long national nightmare is over.


----------



## scottjf8

Ahh. So nice.


----------



## BrettStah

Already found a bug... on my iPad, in landscape mode, the top right button with the curved arrow (that you press to reply to the current thread) doesn't do anything. It seems to work in portrait mode, although half of the text of the menu items are off the edge of the screen.


----------



## timckelley

BrettStah said:


> Already found a bug... on my iPad, in landscape mode, the top right button with the curved arrow (that you press to reply to the current thread) doesn't do anything. It seems to work in portrait mode, although half of the text of the menu items are off the edge of the screen.


If you found a bug that fast after implementation, this calls the quality of their QA department into question.


----------



## BrettStah

Further "testing" shows that any buttons that appear in that top blue bar (where that top right arrow resides) don't work while in landscape mode. So if I switch to portrait mode to press the circular arrow button and choose Reply to Thread, and then go back to landscape mode, the Send button won't work. If I switch back to portrait mode it DOES work. Sometimes switching between portrait and landscape results in a screen that isn't properly redrawn, either - half the screen will be black.


----------



## morac

BrettStah said:


> Further "testing" shows that any buttons that appear in that top blue bar (where that top right arrow resides) don't work while in landscape mode. So if I switch to portrait mode to press the circular arrow button and choose Reply to Thread, and then go back to landscape mode, the Send button won't work. If I switch back to portrait mode it DOES work. Sometimes switching between portrait and landscape results in a screen that isn't properly redrawn, either - half the screen will be black.


The curving arrow works for me in landscape mode, though the page selector frequently isn't displayed correctly.


----------



## BrettStah

Huh, I'm going to delete and re-install the app then.


----------



## Fofer

timckelley said:


> If you found a bug that fast after implementation, this calls the quality of their QA department into question.


Hehe, the assumption that they have even have a "QA department" makes me chuckle. It's one dude.


----------



## timckelley

Fofer said:


> Hehe, the assumption that they have even have a "QA department" makes me chuckle. It's one dude.


 Yes, I was thinking about that right after I posted it. Still, he's his own QA department, so I call his QAing quality into question. 

Considering how many people out here probably use forumrunner, I think I'd want some pretty good testing done before pushing into production.


----------



## BrettStah

Fwiw, deleting and reinstalling the app didn't fix the problem. Also, I have found that in portrait mode, the bottom row of black buttons don't work - but thy do in landscape mode! So I have to rotate back and forth to reply, switch forums, etc.


----------



## BrettStah

Ok, I rebooted my ipad and had the same weirdness. So I deleted the app again, and reinstalled it. It seems to have resolved the bugs I described earlier today. Woo hoo!



Anyone know how to re-order the bottom row icons so that Subscribed is in the far left of the bar?


----------



## eddyj

BrettStah said:


> Ok, I rebooted my ipad and had the same weirdness. So I deleted the app again, and reinstalled it. It seems to have resolved the bugs I described earlier today. Woo hoo!
> 
> Anyone know how to re-order the bottom row icons so that Subscribed is in the far left of the bar?


You hit the "more" button and then use edit. Except he removed this ability a long time ago, so I don't think you can do it any more on the iPad.


----------



## BrettStah

eddyj said:


> You hit the "more" button and then use edit. Except he removed this ability a long time ago, so I don't think you can do it any more on the iPad.


Doh!


----------



## Fofer

Very, very annoying removal. He removed it because all the icons fit. But I want to reorder them. 

I want "Subscribed" first too, because that's what gets loaded first by default. The extra tap required to get there gets annoying, fast.


----------



## morac

Now I'm having the same problem mentioned before where none of the buttons work in landscape mode. I can't quote anyone. There's definitely a problem where the app is getting confused as to whether it's in landscape or portrait mode.


----------



## morac

I found the pattern. If you first open the app in landscape mode it doesn't work correctly. You need to open it in portrait mode, otherwise the app thinks it's in landscape mode and gets confused. 

So the work around is to exit the app, force kill the app from the multitask bar. The put the iPad in portrait mode and run the app. I don't know how anyone could miss this in testing.


----------



## morac

eddyj said:


> You hit the "more" button and then use edit. Except he removed this ability a long time ago, so I don't think you can do it any more on the iPad.


Yep that's another one of the things he said he was going to "fix in the next release". That was several releases and years ago.

If you backup the configuration, you can restore it using a program like iExplore or the like. That or restore your last iPhone backup (assuming you backup to PC). Last time I tried the later on my iPad under iOS 6 though, it bricked my iPad. I had to go into DFU mode and do a restore and then restore from iCloud backup.


----------



## Fofer

morac said:


> I found the pattern. If you first open the app in landscape mode it doesn't work correctly. You need to open it in portrait mode, otherwise the app thinks it's in landscape mode and gets confused.
> 
> So the work around is to exit the app, force kill the app from the multitask bar. The put the iPad in portrait mode and run the app. I don't know how anyone could miss this in testing.


Have you tried rebooting? That fixed it for Peter000:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9365579#post9365579


----------



## morac

Fofer said:


> Have you tried rebooting? That fixed it for Peter000:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9365579#post9365579


It's not rebooting that fixes it, it's how you hold the iPad when running the app. If you hold it in portrait (short ends on top and bottom) when first running the app. If you hold it in landscape (short ends on left and right side) it won't.

This is easy to demonstrate by doing the following:

1. Kill the app (press home, the double tap home, press and hold on Forum Runner app till it wiggles, then tap "x").
2. Hold the iPad in landscape mode and run the app. See that it doesn't work correctly.
3. Kill the app again. (This is important, don't just hit home). 
4. Hold the iPad in portrait mode and run the app. It now works fine.

Basically it looks like the app was never tested when first starting in landscape mode.


----------



## BrettStah

morac is correct. All hail morac!


----------



## morac

BrettStah said:


> morac is correct. All hail morac!


I posted what I found over on the Forum Runner forums, but I don't expect a quick fix since I think the app author doesn't have power still because of Sandy.


----------



## brianp6621

Well he hasn't fixed the inability to delete a post


----------



## eddyj

The only fix I have seen is the problem with posting/editing a single line post. Don't have an iPhone 5 so I don't know about those fixes. But overall, color me unimpressed.

Too bad, though, at the beginning this was an awesome app and the guy was really responsive. I still use it, but I am not longer loving it.


----------



## sushikitten

It's pretty unusable on the iPad now... Buttons don't work unless its portrait but then sometimes landscape works but then some buttons are off the screen. Total PITA.


----------



## eddyj

sushikitten said:


> It's pretty unusable on the iPad now... Buttons don't work unless its portrait but then sometimes landscape works but then some buttons are off the screen. Total PITA.


I have been using it on the iPad with no issues, but I almost always use it in portrait mode.


----------



## BrettStah

sushikitten said:


> It's pretty unusable on the iPad now... Buttons don't work unless its portrait but then sometimes landscape works but then some buttons are off the screen. Total PITA.


You have to launch the app in portrait mode. If the app's in memory already you need to kill it and re-launch (in portrait).

Then it seems to work in landscape or portrait.

It is a pain.


----------



## morac

sushikitten said:


> It's pretty unusable on the iPad now... Buttons don't work unless its portrait but then sometimes landscape works but then some buttons are off the screen. Total PITA.


You just need to start the app in portrait mode, then you can switch to landscape and it will work.

I got a response back that all the big bugs were fixed in 1.6 and this is a "minor issue", but they'll look into it. Not sure how they can be that out of touch since this version is a lot worse than the last one. I wouldn't expect a fix any time soon.

I've pretty much given up on Forum Runner. I primarily use it for the push notifications which were fixed late last week and then promptly broke again yesterday.


----------



## eddyj

eddyj said:


> Well, has anyone requested it? I haven't, since I don't use Tapatalk. I might try it this weekend.


So given that the latest update is even worse, would it be possible to add Tapatalk support to TCF?

Although it annoys me that they have separate versions for the iPhone and iPad.


----------



## timckelley

morac said:


> I've pretty much given up on Forum Runner.


I can't give up on it, because when reading TCF from my iPod, the only two choices I know of that I've got are forumrunner and Safari, and as bad as the bugs in forumrunner may be, I think TCF is much more usable there than in Safari.

Maybe Safari's not a bad way to read it on an iPad, I don't know, but on an iPod, I don't think it's very practical.

Now if TCF would consider making themselves available to another forum app, that could be something.


----------



## brianp6621

Another bug is with picture viewing. I haven't figured out the pattern but sometimes when clicking on an image to view, it doesn't take you to the right image, often taking you to the first image in the thread. 

It seems specific to that image as it will constantly do it but if I got to a different image in the same thread, it will load properly.


----------



## eddyj

brianp6621 said:


> Another bug is with picture viewing. I haven't figured out the pattern but sometimes when clicking on an image to view, it doesn't take you to the right image, often taking you to the first image in the thread.
> 
> It seems specific to that image as it will constantly do it but if I got to a different image in the same thread, it will load properly.


That was a bug before too. I never could figure out a pattern either.


----------



## brianp6621

A new bug on the iPhone I seem to be having is on the subscribed tab, a gray bar randomly appears above the top subscribed thread. You have to kill the app to get it to go away.


----------



## sushikitten

It's better on the phone, though. You no longer need to add a hard return if your post is less than two lines.

But I also noticed on the iPad that half the time finger presses don't register. Some bookmarks/forums worked and some didn't. I didn't feel like troubleshooting so just closed it.


----------



## morac

Have push notifications stopped working for anyone else again? They started working again about November 1st (after being fixed for good) and stopped on November 7 (the day after I installed 1.6.0). Usually they don't break for a few weeks.


----------



## vertigo235

Has anyone inquired with the admins directly about the possibility of switching to tapatalk?


----------



## Fofer

Why "switch?" Offer both.


----------



## crowfan

I hope so. IMO we need a new solution, if updates will be few and far between, and long-standing bugs won't be fixed.


----------



## vertigo235

Who do we need to PM? I haven't seen any one of the admins weigh in on the issue yet.


----------



## eddyj

vertigo235 said:


> Who do we need to PM? I haven't seen any one of the admins weigh in on the issue yet.


Mike Lang usually monitors this thread. You can PM him.

*But in case he is reading: Mike, can Tapatalk be added to TCF, since Forum Runner has gotten so cranky? Both should run concurrently, I visit other sites that have both. Thanks.
*


----------



## BrettStah

eddyj said:


> Mike Lang usually monitors this thread. You can PM him.
> 
> But in case he is reading: Mike, can Tapatalk be added to TCF, since Forum Runner has gotten so cranky? Both should run concurrently, I visit other sites that have both. Thanks.


I second that request...


----------



## Drewster

Yea please, I'll third that.


----------



## crowfan

And a fourth.


----------



## morac

Fifth


----------



## timckelley

Okay; I'll join that bandwagon:


----------



## vertigo235

+1


----------



## Mike Lang

Sorry, been busy launching the new mobile version of AVS. 

I've run this up the flagpole.


----------



## scottjf8

Mike Lang said:


> Sorry, been busy launching the new mobile version of AVS.
> 
> I've run this up the flagpole.


People still go to AVS?

I keeeeeed


----------



## Mike Lang

scottjf8 said:


> People still go to AVS?


Only two or three million unique visitors per month.


----------



## timckelley

In fact, I have the AVS mobile app on my iPod Touch. I don't visit it that often, but it can be a good reference source.


----------



## Mike Lang

AVS hasn't had an app in a long time. We now use a custom HTML5 mobile skin.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> Sorry, been busy launching the new mobile version of AVS.
> 
> I've run this up the flagpole.


Thanks.


----------



## Einselen

Mike Lang said:


> I've run this up the flagpole.


THe last time I had something ran up the flagpole it was my underwear!


----------



## Mike Lang

For anyone monitoring this thread for updates...go here to vote:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9379868


----------



## Peter Redmer

Hey everybody.

I put up a poll about this, but I'm hearing that many forums have both installed with no issues. I'm hoping that can be done here as well.

I'm going to test the Tapatalk plugin soon and if we can have both with no issues, then problem solved 

If not, then I'll use the votes in the poll to help decide.


----------



## Fofer

Many forums support both, and there is no issue with this, no conflict whatsoever. PLEASE support both, rather than one or the other.

Thank you!


----------



## eddyj

A couple of forum members run other forums where they have both installed, so that definitely works. Voting in the poll is a little difficult, since many of us have not installed or used Tapatalk (didn't want to pay for it unless I know it will be supported).


----------



## BrettStah

Peter Redmer said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> I put up a poll about this, but I'm hearing that many forums have both installed with no issues. I'm hoping that can be done here as well.
> 
> I'm going to test the Tapatalk plugin soon and if we can have both with no issues, then problem solved
> 
> If not, then I'll use the votes in the poll to help decide.


Woo Hoo!!! Thanks, Peter!


----------



## Peter Redmer

Fofer said:


> Many forums support both, and there is no issue with this, no conflict whatsoever. PLEASE support both, rather than one or the other.
> 
> Thank you!


That's the plan  Just don't want to guarantee anything until I test it!


----------



## eddyj

There is no free Tapatalk to try, is there? And I hate that they charge for the iPad version separately (and more!) than for the iPhone one. Anyone have both and can tell me if the iPad version is worth getting, or is the iPhone version OK for both?


----------



## Mike Lang

eddyj said:


> There is no free Tapatalk to try, is there? And I hate that they charge for the iPad version separately (and more!) than for the iPhone one. Anyone have both and can tell me if the iPad version is worth getting, or is the iPhone version OK for both?


I have both versions installed for testing purposes but never use the iPad version because I prefer full desktop sites on the iPad. Mobile is ok for a phone, but not a full sized iPad.


----------



## eddyj

Mike Lang said:


> I have both versions installed for testing purposes but never use the iPad version because I prefer full desktop sites on the iPad. Mobile is ok for a phone, but not a full sized iPad.


I much prefer FR to using the full site on my iPad, myself. Seems much more responsive to me. Or maybe I'm just used to it. I also find the interface better for touch. But I know others that prefer the browser when on the iPad.


----------



## BrettStah

It looks like the one you're calling the "iPhone one" is actually a universal app, Eddy. So it probably looks better than a real "iPhone only" app does on an iPad.


----------



## crowfan

It does in fact list Tapatalk as universal. So what's the point of the Tapatalk HD app?


----------



## BrettStah

crowfan said:


> It does in fact list Tapatalk as universal. So what's the point of the Tapatalk HD app?


Looks like it just takes advantage of the extra screen space better.


----------



## eddyj

crowfan said:


> It does in fact list Tapatalk as universal. So what's the point of the Tapatalk HD app?


Yes, this is what I meant. Is the iPhone Universal one OK or did the iPad have enough stuff to make it worthwhile to shell out twice as much on top of the universal iPhone one.


----------



## crowfan

Ah, got it now. I thought they were just 2 separate apps. Now that I see the iPhone app is universal, it make more sense.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Tapatalk is installed, but I don't have the paid app -- could some of you test this out to see if it is working?

You may have to enter "tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb" as the URL; "tivocommunity.com" will take you to the homepage and not the forums.

Let me know!


----------



## timckelley

So far I'm having trouble locating the forum, but I'm still looking.


----------



## brianp6621

I have tapatalk installed but there doesn't seem to be a way to enter the forum manually. You have to search for it and it doesn't come up.


----------



## timckelley

Same here... all my searches failed to discover this forum.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Interesting, I've never used Tapatalk and was unaware that you couldn't manually input a forum.

Perhaps their servers have to "detect" that we have the plugin installed, but I'm not sure how that would happen without someone accessing it from the client. 

When I navigated to the forums, I did see the pop-up window, and it looked different from Forum Runner's. Perhaps if someone logs out, clicks on that link, it will send the proper command to the Tapatalk app if it's installed?


----------



## SullyND

Peter Redmer said:


> Interesting, I've never used Tapatalk and was unaware that you couldn't manually input a forum.


Did you click "Add my forum to Tapatalk Network" at the bottom of this page??


----------



## Peter Redmer

Should be fixed now. The site was added to the Tapatalk network, but when I logged in it was throwing an error -- for some reason it couldn't locate the PHP file it needs to run. It seems to be fine at the moment -- give it a try. I'm going to try it on Android with Convo (a free Tapatalk client)

Update: Works with Convo. It isn't showing up in the auto-retrieve list, but manually inputting tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb works fine.


----------



## timckelley

I'm still not seeing it on my iPod Touch.


----------



## brianp6621

Peter Redmer said:


> Should be fixed now. The site was added to the Tapatalk network, but when I logged in it was throwing an error -- for some reason it couldn't locate the PHP file it needs to run. It seems to be fine at the moment -- give it a try. I'm going to try it on Android with Convo (a free Tapatalk client)
> 
> Update: Works with Convo. It isn't showing up in the auto-retrieve list, but manually inputting tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb works fine.


The actual tapatalk iOS app doesn't let you input a forum manually.


----------



## crowfan

Yeah, and searching is still not finding anything.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Is this working for anyone yet? I checked the Tapatalk settings and it seems the forum is still activated. If there is a problem, I will need to go to Tapatalk support next, methinks.


----------



## crowfan

Still not working for me. Just searched again and it's not coming up.


----------



## Tivogre

Still a no go in the iPhone / ipad searches.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Didn't show up in a search for me, either.


----------



## vertigo235

No dice.


----------



## vertigo235

No update?


----------



## Peter Redmer

We're also discussing this in another thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=496181&page=2

I noted there that I have contacted Tapatalk's support forum. Have heard nothing yet, but someone says they have a contact I can email. Once I receive that, I may be able to accelerate the process.

In short, Tapatalk's service reports that we're activated and all is well, but it just isn't showing up in search.

Strange thing is that it does work in Convo for Android (a free client)

I really want to get this working and will do what I can to get Tapatalk to respond...


----------



## vertigo235

Thx Peter!


----------



## eddyj

BTW, I bought Tapatalk and tried to use it on another forum where it is installed and others are using it, and I could not find it on the search either. So it may not be just you.


----------



## Drewster

Yeah, it looks like Tapatalk's "network" search is pretty jacked right now.


----------



## Peter Redmer

Well, it's good (not good?) to hear that the problem is probably not on our end -- given that their service is able to ping our site and verify it's installed is a pretty good sign.

I emailed the "big cheese" at Tapatalk to see if I can get a response and some support, or at least a confirmation that they are having problems on their end.


----------



## Drewster

Thanks Peter!


----------



## Peter Redmer

Wow, cheers to Tapatalk!

I heard back from the "big cheese" there, who has informed me that the issue on their end has been fixed.

Could some of you give it a shot and let me know if all is well?


----------



## Mike Lang

Yep...it works!


----------



## eddyj

Thanks guys!


----------



## crowfan

Awesome! Thanks! [reply sent via Tapatalk as proof! ]


----------

